# Egg Share general Chit Chat 2007 ~ Part 1



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02    

kellydallard  Sept     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept    EDD 07/06/07     

Endometriosislass sept   EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF D/R 27/11 Baseline 19/12 Stims 27/12 EC 08/01/07 

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) D/R 12/12 Stims 27/12 scan 03/01/07     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington) D/R 18/12 Baseline 09/01/07    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) Scan and DH SA 27/12, cons appt 17/01/07 D/R Feb 2007     

lounea ES/IVF August (awaiting update)     

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

CJ ICSI/ES baseline 25/01 EC 07/02 ET 09/02     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF changing clinic TX Jan 07 ES appt 11/12  

Lady Tara ES/IVF 1st appt 03/10 starting E/S in Jan       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES 1st appt 13/11    

Rhonda just starting out... D/R 09/01/07     

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned 30/10 review 13/11     

MJP Awaiting first appt at lister for eggshare 15/11     

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham) 1st appt es co-ord 15/01/07     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient awaiting matching for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES early 2007    

Egg share inbetweenies​
@[email protected] 1st ES/IVF Jan 06  Awaiting follow up/update 

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   Taking time out until easter 2007   

ClareyRose 1st ES/IVF Mar/Apr awaiting further update   

flo-jo 1st ES Feb/Mar.... OHSS FET May awaiting update   

nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr...... Embie didnt divide  

Babywish ES/ICSI May   Follow up appt 15/06 awaiting update 

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

kia ES/IVF August   

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned   

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06  

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS 4 frosties for FET in 2007     

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## Dolphin01

Em - I was only kidding hun.... 
Kerecsen had a fab Christmas,he got spoiled rotten which I expected.. 
We are so far having a great New Year to as we have the lovely pleasure of Lou (Aweeze) 
She has managed to get me tipsy and DH slaughtered and she is still being a good girl on the BUXTON WATER..  
Hope AF calms down for you....Happy 2007 hun....
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Happy New Year to everyone!!!!!

Welcome to our new home!

Lou I hope you're looking after Ruth and her DH this morning being as your force-fed them booze all night!  (That's what they're telling us anyway, that it was all your fault!!   )

Hope everyone else has a nice New Years Day and that 2007 brings us all 

Take Care

Amanda xxxx


----------



## aweeze

Nah! I left them to it at about 2.30am and tootled off home!    Had a lovely time though - they are lovely peeps and Kerecsen - well he's just a little cutie pie!!!

Happy New Year to you all - I hope that 2007 is a year for much happiness among my FF buddies! 

Lou
X


----------



## *kateag*

Happy New Year!! Hope everyone had a lovely evening! We had a party here last night, cocktails and shots all round, was a brilliant night which ended at 3.30 this morning!!! 

Here's to a BRILLIANT 2007!
xxx


----------



## MissSunshine

HAPPY 2007 MY LOVELIES!!!!!!

Here's hoping the new year brings us all we want, hope and wish for!!!

Can't believe I start D/R in 8 days!!!   I'm sooooooooo eager to get going now.

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Guest

lou, what are you like?   leading poor ruth astray!  
i quit smoking today, im on patches tho   dh is outside having a ***  

anyway just popped on to say  to everyone

loadsa love, maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Well done Maz hun, you are doing it for a reason so should hopefully be easier. Keep going hun, its worth it.


----------



## caz nox

Hello all, 

HAPPY NEW YEAR! 

I have started this new year feeling very posisive! 

Hope everyone is doing well

Carrie


----------



## sallyanne1

HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone    

I spent all day in bed yesterday too much    
self inflicted but i did have fun. Thats it now for me no more drinking.

Only 13 days left for my first IVF appointment and im so excited 
 

Right got loads to do the house looks like a bomb has gone off. Leave men for a day with the kids and nothing gets done lol.

Luv to all

Sally x x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

Hiya, 

After a 6 month break we've had a bit of a day!  Think we might need to change from an inbetweenie soon!

We went to the clinic to repeat some blood tests and discuss our next steps and they've got a match for us.  We are starting ICSI #3 on January 10th!  Very excited and nervous all rolled into one but above all so pleased we are getting going again.  Fingers crossed for number 3!!

Will catch up with you all later.  Just wanted to let you know.  yippeeeeee

T xx


----------



## alexia

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY FELLOW EGG SHARERS.

THIS YEAR IS OUR YEAR AND ALL OUR DREAMS ARE GONNA COME TRUE!!


Love to you all
Alexia xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi hun!!! Didnt realise you started the pill on xmas day! Hope its all going well. 

Boo is back to nursery tomorrow, dh was back to work today, so xmas is all over here! Tree went down yesterday too. Surprised we had the energy after our party!!!

xxxx


----------



## Guest

hi girls,
im taking my tree down today, its doin my head in now  
im on day 3 of no smoking   its killing me. 

i hope everyone is ok and enjoying the new year, love maz xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi 

I just been for scan!  I have 7 large follies and quite a few smaller ones, the sonographer seemed pleased so, so was I.  Then the Consultant said he was increasing the dose of my Menagon by a third to improve the response so now I'm  thinking he thinks my response isn't very good!

Dh and the nurse said that I shouldn't think that, and that it's the Consultants job to monitor things and tweak the meds so we get the best possible response, which I suppose is true but I do feel a bit deflated.  

Sorry for being a misery..

Catch ya later..

Amanda xxxxxx


----------



## caz nox

Yeah - I have been accepted to Egg Share! I am so excited!!! 

I am going to my GP's to do the bloods and then full steam ahead! I cannot wait! 

Hello everyone! 

Maz - the tree is down already! 
Mandy - fingers crossed for you! 

Yipppeeeeee


----------



## *kateag*

Caz congrats hun!! Amazing feeling isnt it!!! Time will fly now!!

Maz, our tree came down on the 1st! Dh had had enough!!

Mandy, 7 follies already is brilliant! he has probably upped the dose so the smaller ones get more chance to grow to the same size as the biggies!! Well done hun!! Not long to go! When do you have to go back??

xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Thanks Kate

I go back on Friday morning for another scan.  Like I said the sonographer was really upbeat but the nurse was more reticent which could just be her personality but she needs to cheer up because she's dealing with a hysterical hormonal looney here!!   

 they're all much bigger by Friday!  Got the wheatbag firmly planted as we speak! 

Amanda xxxx


----------



## aweeze

MandyB1971 said:


> the nurse was more reticent which could just be her personality but she needs to cheer up because she's dealing with a hysterical hormonal looney here!!


   ooooh - how familiar did that sound to me!!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971

Oh well, at least we're among friends and kindred spirits here Lou!!  

Axxxx


----------



## caz nox

How is everyone today? 

I am still buzzing from my appointment. 

Organic foods and plenty of water are on the list from now on. Has anyone else did any kind of therapy? I was thinking of Reiki.


----------



## alexia

Hi Emma

I start d/r on 9th Jan. Please can u update me on the list please.

Thanks hun, hope all is well

Alexia x


----------



## MissSunshine

OMG Alexia,

I start D/R on the 9th too!!! 
Good luck honey.xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Well done caz how was the appointment? 
11 days to go for me lol. have they given you a time scale of when you might be startin?
I bet you are so excited i know i will be. (ok i am now and i not had appontment yet lol)

Luv sally x x


----------



## ritzi

hi all 

been awol a while - thought i'd steer clear of FF over xmas and new year as i am a misery guts because i have 2 EDD's to get through in december  

now that i'm through it i feel better. just got back from taking my nephew and niece (6/8 years) to disneyland paris for a few days   twas brilliant actually - few   moments when i wished it could be me and my babies but soon cheered up and felt positive that one day it might be  

seeing the clinic again on the 16th...we have 4 frosties but may decide to do another IVF to up our chances of a pg. not sure what they will advise but we're ready and willing to e/s again soon....

sounds like you are all well - not caught up with all the thread yet but wanted to say a big I'm back and hello to you all  

ritz.


----------



## alexia

Hi all

Rhonda- Looks like we're gonna be buddies then!! Are u at Lister too?

Alexia x


----------



## birdiew

Ritz

Glad you enjoyed Disney - was it still christmas there when you went - we went a few years ago at christmas and it was lovely but so cold, we have been looking at going again this year , its a toss up between that and a cruise to Norway - i think the cruise might just win but i do like the small small world ride.

Good luck for you appointment on the 16th

Sarah x


----------



## shellyc1190

gi everyone glad to see your all well and on your way with treatment im 8 weeks now and had scare this week thank god all is well xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

I have been offline for a few days due to my pc breaking down and being off work due to af probs i couldnt access there either!

I am back now tho 

I hope that u have all had a good week

Looks like some good news on the thread

I will update the list a little bit later 

Catch up with u all over the weekend

Emxx


----------



## MissSunshine

Hello my lovelies,

Alexia I am having my tx at Chelsea and Westminster Hospital honey. Are you a London girl?  

Shelly so happy to see that your ok hun. 8wks!!  my that's gone sooooo quickly.  

Hope everyone else is ok, have a lovely weekend.

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi everyone what are you all up to this weekend ? i have got a quiet one thank god. Only thing i have got planned is to clean out the animals and that will takea good 2 hrs lol. And i must seriously think about going on a diet. I used to go to sw but got bored of eating meat. When i was on it i lost 1st 3lb and i have put on about 10lb lol my jeans are thight. I suppose i could do with loosing a stone shouldnt take too long if i really stick to it. I just love my bread and when im on my diet i have that nimble stuff and its like eating fresh air there is nothing to it  .
Anyway bette face the rain and clean out the chickens and rabbits.
Hope everyone is ok
Luv sallyx x


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02    

kellydallard  Sept     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept    EDD 07/06/07     

Endometriosislass sept   EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF Stims 27/12 EC 08/01/07 ET 11/01         

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) EC 12/01     

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington) Baseline 09/01/07, stims 09/01 scan 16/01 & 19/01 EC 22/01    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/ICSI D/R 09/01    

Rhonda ES/IVF D/R 09/01/07     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

CJ ICSI/ES baseline 25/01 EC 07/02 ET 09/02     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX Jan/feb 07  

Lady Tara ES/IVF 1st appt 03/10 starting E/S in Jan       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES 1st appt 13/11    

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned 30/10 review 13/11     

MJP Awaiting first appt at lister for eggshare 15/11     

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham) 1st appt es co-ord 15/01/07     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient awaiting matching for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES early 2007    

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI 10/01    

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF early 2007    

Egg share inbetweenies​
nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  awaiting matching        

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS 4 frosties for FET in 2007, appt 16/01     

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

   honorary Members  ​
Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr06 ...... Embie didnt divide  moving on to DE   

Babywish ES/ICSI May 06   moved to tx abroad  

kia ES/IVF August   considering options   

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Maz1980 ([email protected]) unable to E/S looking into Natural IVF     

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## Dolphin01

Morning Ladies 

How are you all.....?
Its just a quick one from me as I have a lot to do....
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

Thanks for updating the list Em.  The closer our next attempt gets the harder it is to concentrate on other things.  In the past I've been guilty of talking and thinking IVF 24/7 and I'm trying to take a more relaxed approach this time or I'll drive DH mad.  We are hopefully moving house soon so that will take my mind off it (and no doubt add to the madness!).  Hope you are all ok, 

T xx


----------



## aweeze

Hello Ladies 

Pickle - I'm trying not to think about it all 24/7 hence my lack of posts on this thread this time around but it still rattles around in yer brain like it's the only thing entitled to room there! Good luck for starting DR 

Ruth - loving that new pic of Kerecsen  

Em - lovely to see you back on site hun - I missed ya!  

Birdie - hope that you're doing OK on DR hun - Good luck for Baseline 

Rhonda & Alexia - Whoo hooo nearly there - good luck for starting DR ladies!   

Amanda - you know I'm rooting for you hunny - fingers crossed that it goes well on Monday and those littleuns will have done their best for ya 

Maz - hope you are doing OK hun - have PM'd ya too 

Shelly - glad to hear all is well with you - 8 weeks already! 

Sallyanne - I'm with you there on needing to lose weight and about bread I love it too and yes nimble is not even worth putting the contents of a sandwich in! Ya can't beat a couple of slices of thick white or better still fresh granary!!!!!  

Ritz - hope you are doing OK now that xmas is out of the way - good luck for your review appt mid Jan. 

Caz - I have never had any other therapies although I have been tempted by Accupuncture - it's the cost that stops me plus I am a Reiki 1 so "do" myself when I feel I need it (usually during 2ww)!  

Kate - I'm sorry but I've sort of lost track of where you are up to now - did you decide to stick with egg sharing?  

I do hope there isn't anyone that I have missed! I have been a bit absent lately - sorry have just been focussing mainly on me!  

Lou
X


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi All

Just wanted to post you all a big









Things are not going according to plan for me at the moment so I'm sorry I dont have the brain capacity for personals! I truly am sorry and know I am a bad FFer!!

Hope you're all ok

Take Care

Amanda xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls. 

Lou, I am sticking with egg share at the moment (sorry, I know Im hard to keep up with, dh tells me all the time!) but we are having a break at the mo, waiting for results back from nhs for pco, and sort of trying naturally. We think as we fell with boo so easily, and also our second baby which we lost (2 months before we found out about low sperm count) it cant hurt to keep trying. Dh has done another SA, so will wait for the results of that, and mine in feb, and depending on the outcome, good= keep trying a little longer, bad=straight back to ivf. 
It probably sounds a bit selfish but the the ivf has taken over our lives for so long and we had such a rubbish time with it, we want to put it off as long as possible. 
Anyway, hope you are ok. 

Mandy, hun whats happened Hope you are ok, have pm'd you hun. 

Maz, hope everything is ok with you and dh, and Brandon. Let us know. 

Alexia, not long to go hun!!! Am rooting for you like you wouldnt believe!!!! 

Ooh Rhonda too, same day as Alexia!! Good luck hun,. 

Ruth, hope you are all doing ok, where are you at now? (tx wise??)

Sorry to anyone I have missed. Hope you are all ok. 2007 is going to be our year girls, one way or another. Its about time we all had some luck. I think we have all prooved ourselves enough now dont you!?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya ladies

As you can see i updated the list yesterday
If anyones details are showing incorrect can u please IM me or post on this thread 

Lou..... Lovely to see a post from u 
I have just checked ur bubbles lol!

I am thinking of you sweetheart, sending u all the        that i can muster for you, i shall keep u in my thoughts tomorrow sweetie and will IM u later on

 to you

Ruth lovely to hear from you sweetie how is little man loving his new pic 

kate lovely to hear from you also honey
I dont think ur being selfish at all honey so dont think that
will be thinking of u for getting ur results back and hope they are what u hope for do keep us updated honey

Maz thinking of you honey hope that u dh and brandon are all ok

Alexia and Rhonda    coming your way for starting D/R

Amanda sending lots of love luck and        for tomorrows scan and am hoping that this weekends stims will have made a difference

oh and maybe i will give you lines

i am a good FF
i am a good FF
x 100 because you are such a fab support to so many ladies here on FF

Sometimes though we need our own time to work thru things and u more than deserve that

tracy lovely to see u back i so hope that all goes well with this cycle u deserve your dream honey

Big hugs to anyone i have missed

Emxx


----------



## Guest

hiya girls, hope you dont mind if i still post here a bit.

ive made great friends on this thread and i want to follow your progress  

me, dh n brandon are ok at the min, looking into natural ivf cos we cant afford normal ivf  

em, can you take me off the list please?  

anyway, i'll come back soon and do some personals  

loadsa love, maz xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Lou i have IM you

Amanda wishing u loads a luck for tomorrow

Maz i am so sorry to read your message

Please do keep posting with us 
i am thinking of u dh and brandon

I do hope that your dreams come true with the natural ivf honey

For now i am not going to remove you as i have a new section to add and would very much like to put you there 

Sending love and hugs to all

Emxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi maz hope you dont mind me askin but what is a natural IVF ?   What is the cost compaired? Hope you dh and brandon are ok. Did you get him tested if so is he clear?  

Only 1 week to go for my appointment and in sooooo excited     Im hoping all goes well. Still cant think of anythong to ask them though lol  

My youngest lily has started her first afternoon at nursery today. First time in years i have been in an empty house   i just hope she is ok. The phone has rang twice and both times i have dived on it in case it was nursery telling me to fetch her    i bet i get there and she wont want to leave lol.
Hope everyone is ok
luv sally x x


----------



## Guest

sally, i dont really know much about natural ivf yet.
from what i can make out its the same but without drugs so you only get one egg, sometimes they use a pill type drug (spose like clomid) to mature maybe 2 or 3 eggs.
the prices ive seen are lower than normal ivf but still quite high given the success rate is only 6-10%.

i havent had brandon tested yet, if he is a carrier he wont need to know till hes older so i will leave it for a bit, dh needs to get tested so i might have them done together  

hope everyones ok, love maz xx


----------



## caz nox

ohhh - so exciting so see my name on the list! 

Hello everyone! 

AF still staying away deffo NOT pregnant as i have spent a fourtune on tests! 

Just waiting for my blood tests to come back and fingers crossed it is all guns blazing! I am so excited! 

Maz - keep strong
Ritz - good luck for your app. 

Carrie
XX


----------



## Guest

were saving up to pay for full ivf at care notts, just waiting to hear from the pct to see if our gp will fund the drugs 

em, love the new bit on the list   i feel like i still belong here now (i was feeling a bit lost  )

completely off subject, my stooooopid dh nearly wrote the car off this morning!
he doesn't like buses cos they seem to have there own rules so he decided to have a scrap with one on his way to work!
the bus driver started to pull out in front of him so dh put his foot down to get his own back   hes broke the headlight, bumpers hanging off and we have no passengerside wing! good job he can fix it himself.
(dh wasn't hurt cos he's a very experianced banger racer)
what is it with men? must be all that testosterone!

anyway, will chat to you all soon, love maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Good luck maz hun, hope they will fund the drugs for you. Would be brilliant. 

As for dh! I have to say, that sounds a bit like me! I cant stand buses or lorries thinking cos they are bigger they get away with it!!! Cant say I have ever had a fight with one though! (I know they will win!!) Hope the car gets sorted soon!!

xxx


----------



## Guest

well the pct rang me back for more info, they thought i wanted them to fund the whole thing but once i explained that i just wanted my gp to prescribe my drugs she seemed quite optimistic  
she said i should be going to the local nhs clinic but i explained that i dont feel comfortable there with all the trouble i had and that ive already had some tests with care. so fingers crossed she will sort it for me  
im starting to feel better now. im upset cos i feel like ive let someone down by not giving them my eggs but i also feel a little relieved that i wont have the stress off making that tough descision lots of ladies have to make when they only produce 6/7 eggs.
ive got a bank account with no money in that i dont really use so we are gonna transfer the £1000 we had saved for eggshare into it aswell as the money we get in paypal from our ebay sales. theres almost £500 in there at the min.
so if my gp funds the drugs we will only have to find another grand (easier said than done)

sorry for the long post  

kate, how are you babe?   have you decided weither or not you still want to eggshare?

caz, fingers crossed for you hun, i hope you tx runs smoothly  

sally, good luck for your appt    

Alexia and Rhonda, congrats on starting d/r  

em, how are you hun?  

everyone else, hope you are all ok  
loadsa love, maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Maz that sounds like really positive news, im keeping it all crossed for you hun. Let us know as soon as you hear. (did she say how long you might have to wait to hear?)

x


----------



## Loak

I just wanted to say hi...haven't had initial appointment yet but will hopefully be egg sharing alongside our own tx in the near future.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Loak welcome to the thread

wishing u lots of luck for ur treatment

Alexia and Rhonda hope the start of down reg is going ok for u both

Amanda lots of luck for ur final scan tomorrow hope the extra stims have done its job   

Kate hi hun, sorry havent posted much about me is it is one long whinge!

Sarah hope that ur baseline scan went well today

tracy lots of luck for starting tomorrow

Maz glad u like ur new home 

Lou know we have chatted but sending lots of positive vibes

love to anyone i missed

Emxx


----------



## aweeze

Just wanted to welcome Loak to the egg sharers 

Thank you Em - the positve vibes have been good so far - will let you know news when I have it  

Lou
X


----------



## caz nox

Maz - you sound so much more positive - good for you! You will find that money in no time now! and you will have a beautiful Xmas pressie!!!!


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi everyone  
Well only 5 days left till my first es  appointment     im sooooo excited. Im not sure about blood test with me just being referred from 1 care to another and was going through IUI just before. Oh well will just have to wait and see.
I must admit i did have my doubts about doing it but after reading all the post off the women who receive the eggs i know im doing the right thing   . Although i think i will write a letter to the woman as in years to come she will prob wonder why her child is mad    . All my kids have a crazy sence of humour which must come from me lol. But they are all very wonderful too and if i can help someone have as much joy and happyness as me i will  
Roll on Monday 
Luv sally x x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya Girls a question for those who have already had treatment, how did you get around having time off work? I'm really worried about it as i work for a small business and i don't want to tell them about my treatment. I've used all my holiday up what with going away soon and i can't really afford to take time off unpaid and also it will  leave them short staffed. I live 4hrs away from my clinic so will have to take a day off for each scan let alone 3 days for ec and et! And then theres the 2 week wait? Is it possible to get a certificate for these days off and for it not to say what i'm actually having done? As i don't know how i'm going to explain why i need such alot of time off and at very short notice. What did you do? Maria xx


----------



## Guest

maria, just tell them that you are having womens probs which need hospital monitoring and treatment (if your boss is male he wont ask questions )

sally, 5 days, wow nearly there babe  

caz, i am feeling more positive, i was angry at myself but now im rebelling against myself, i will beat this!!!   

loak, welcome to the nut house 

lou, got everything crossed for ya babe, i really do hope your dreams come true    

em, your sooo sweet, i feel ever so special   i might make a badge with ds's 'badge it' saying honorary Member  

i hope everyone else is ok (and no katie i havent forgot you  )

the pct emailed me today and said they wont fund the drugs, but im still not sure  
i emailed them 2 days ago, then rang yesterday. the woman on the phone seemed quite optimistic but i dont know weither its a deff no or weither the woman i spoke to will call me with an answer.
i rang my doc and asked direct, she took details and said the manager will be in this afternoon and she will get her to ring me back. i havent had a call yet so im hoping shes looking into it and we'll have some good news 

i dont know if im allowed to do this so sorry if not, but to raise money we are selling stuff on ebay (mostly car stuff) at the min we have wheel nuts on there and petrol caps. (screen name is 72rusty72)
if any one needs anything for there car (lights, mirrors etc..) then dh can get it (he works in a scrapyard) feel free to email me and i'll get you a price (mention ff and it'll be cheaper  ) if your not too far we'll also deliver or meet partway 
i apologise again if im not allowed to do this 

love n hugs, maz xxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Maz,

Good luck with the saving. 
As I said in my post on the 'bad news' thread, the best way to go about asking for drugs is to go and see your actual GP with a list of drugs that you need and ask which (if any) he can put on NHS prescription for you. My PCT says a definate no to funding drugs and funding IVF for me (as I have ds) but I went to my GP with my list of drugs for my FET and he just checked to see if they were on his computer system and as they were he said yes, and he put them all on prescription.
Sometimes GP's can just prescribe you things without actually going through the PCT, and the PCT will tend to give you just there 'official line' which will more than likely be no.
Not all GP's will be as helpful, but it doesn't hurt to ask, and if he/she can't help at all then do look into getting a prescription for them from your clinic and getting them elsewhere yourself.
There's a link somewhere on here with lots of contact details for cheaper drugs;
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0 (its a long one Ill warn u - probably best to read just the last few pages to get the most up to date posts)
Helen xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Just a quick one from me tonight 

first of all maz, i agree with helen about asking ur gp direct the worst they can say is no!
Also i have checked out ur last post re the ebay thing and its ok

I so hope that u can find that extra to give u and dh the dream u both so deserve 

Helen hows things with u long time no chat hope all is well and ds is ok

Lou still sending them       
to u and the embies

Sally wishing u lots of  for ur appt as i wont be around the weekend

Maria, i agree tell ur work that its gynae related in a sense it is! so its not a lie!
and if u need time off for ec/et/2ww then ur gp can sign u off for that time altho the first week u could self certify 

Kate how r u

Amanda thinking of u

sending love to anyone i missed

Ok so a bit about me, as i have been a bit quiet
I have had a 2 week af this time around and its made me anaemic
I have been suffering dizzy spells and tiredness and feeling bit crappy

On friday i started coming down with a cold (passed over by dh) and its devloped into a nasty chest infection, still got probs with the endo and have to get by on pain relief til my appt on 31st

Apart from pain atm my other prob which could be a result of the chest infection but we dont know for sure is that i have abnormal rhythm of my heart so i am being monitored

I am still around the boards so if anyone needs anything just shout (oh and i am reading too  )

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Maz you made me  Hun. My dh is just the same, he will not just give in and let anyone pull in if they're being pushy.  He's pretty courteous the rest of the time but if they're trying to push in then he's just stubborn and wont let them in!  Typical testosterone charged behaviour! 

Axxx


----------



## caz nox

Maz, 

Just a quickie - oh er... hahaha, but my GP directly has offered to fund my drugs - no mention of PCT or anything. If you don't ask you don't get! 

As for me - AF started and I am going to call the clinic about going on the pill so I can start asap as soon as they get my results back!


----------



## Guest

thats great news hun  

just rang my docs back and they said no   BUT my gp is gonna fight my corner and get onto the pct to try and change there mind or at least try and get some of the drugs funded 

had my hair cut and colored again yesterday   ive got a lovely silky choc brown on and my hair is quite a bit shorter with loadsa layers 
i feel a bit more human now  
i gotta go now, my bro is comin to see me and play on the 'ebay machine'   he wants a full cooked breakfast first tho   so better get cookin  

chat to you all later, love n hugs, maz xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Maz this is totally non baby related  
I notice you have a parrot. I have got a hans macaw. He used to be ok when i first got him. Could get him out he would sit on your shoulder and everything. Now he has got ver naughty. He always tries to bite me in his cage(noone else just me  ) and i went to clean him out the other day and asked my son to hold him. He attacked my son and bit his hand causing it to bleed. He has also got very noisy. Always shouting. Do you have any advise? I was thinking of sending him to behavioral classes.   
Luv sally x x

Oh only 4 days till appointment


----------



## AmandaB1971

Sallyanne

Sorry to but in hun, but I have actually done some work as a consultant for a top-class Animal Psychologist who is regularly on telly and he would say he is bored!  I've mainly dealt with dogs and cats on his behalf but I have been to see one parrot with him and he definately advised the owners that he was bored.  Try to get him some more toys and things he can do in his cage to keep him occupied.

Hope that helps a bit

Amanda xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Thanks for that amanda. I will just have to move him back to where he can see the tv. He wasnt too bad then . Think he misses corrie 

Im abit upset this afternoon lily didnt want me to leave her at nursery   Staff there are excellent so i know she will be ok in half hr. Or im hoping  
luv sally x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02    

kellydallard  Sept     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07 20 wk scan 19/01     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept    EDD 07/06/07     

Endometriosislass sept   EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF  Testing 25/01          

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester)  Testing 31/01      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington) Baseline 09/01/07, stims 09/01 scan 16/01 & 19/01 EC 22/01    

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/ICSI D/R 09/01 baseline 15/01 stims 15/01    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Rhonda ES/IVF D/R 09/01/07     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

CJ ICSI/ES baseline 25/01 EC 07/02 ET 09/02     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX feb 07  

Lady Tara ES/IVF 1st appt 03/10 starting E/S in Jan       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES 1st appt 13/11    

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned 30/10 review 13/11     

MJP Awaiting first appt at lister for eggshare 15/11     

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham) 1st appt es co-ord 15/01/07 counselling feb 12th es commencing march 07     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient awaiting matching for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES early 2007    

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI 10/01    

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF early 2007    

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  awaiting matching due to start feb 07        

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF Jan/Feb 2007 (D/R 30/31 jan)     

Egg share inbetweenies​
nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

   honorary Members  ​
Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr06 ...... Embie didnt divide  moving on to DE   

Babywish ES/ICSI May 06   moved to tx abroad  

kia ES/IVF August   considering options   

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Maz1980 ([email protected]) unable to E/S looking into Natural IVF     

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## Guest

sally, i would agree with amanda, they get very bored very easily.
mine is out of the cage all day. at night she normally sits next to me on the settee (but she wont let me touch her (i found out she was actually a wild parrot) i used to have a large cage that opened up at the top (which im selling btw) but i bought a smaller cage with a play gym on top.
its quite funny really cos if she gets the ump with me she gets in her cage and slams the door shut  

maz xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz nox

I used to work in a pet shop - many moons ago - and I used to look after a Macaw called Albert who used to make noises like he was blowing kisses and he used to walk around with me on my shoulder. He would come home with me every weekend and holidays as the shop would shut. He used to chatter all the time and I could blow on him and he would stick his tounge out! 

I also had another bird who used to whistle along to neighbours and eastenders! They are amazing pets! 

We now have 2 cats and a dog so no room for anything else except kids!


----------



## aweeze

Exsqueeze me! Nothing bird related  

Em - please can you move me up on the list - I'm back and have 2 lovely 8 cell embies on board - testing on 25th Jan  

Cheers

Lou
X


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya girls

just a quick post 

Lou have moved u up the list

sending  to you sweetie u know how much i am wishing this for u

Just a note to all if there are any more updates for the list can u IM them to me and i will update on monday as i will be away from tomorrow PM til monday lunchtime

Have a good weekend girls

Emxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Lou

Wishing you all the luck in the world Hun...


----------



## *kateag*

Good luck hun, sending you tonnes of love and luck. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

SallyAnne

No wonder the poor birds getting peavish I would if I couldn't see Corrie!!   Get him some popcorn and give him the remote and he'll be cured! 

Take Care

Amanda xxxxxxx


----------



## alexia

Lou-congrats on the 2 lovely embies,  -good luck babe

Alexia
xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Awww lou you look great on in your new postition on the list. You wont be there long you will be moving higher soon enough    

Well im having a lazy day today coz i have the workmen here doing my windows  . Gave them a real fright today. Dh got up with the kids this morning and didnt wake me till the workmen arrived.   Poor blokes were faced with a wild haired woman in a pink fluffy dressing gown   .
Cant belive how quickly monday is coming round now    im even counting down in hrs now lol its 71hrs 51 mins   
hope everyone else is ok
Luv sall x x


----------



## kee888

hiya people so sorry to but in so rudely i was wonderin if anyone has heard anything from endomitiosislass aka kelly her dp called mark?? ive been wathching out for a few months now ive sent her im and ive emailed her on msn but i can never semt o get in touch was just wondering how she is getting on i know she got a bfp towards the end of last year hope someone can help thanks again and sorry for been so rude at butting in thanks people xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

you aint being rude hun, im a bit worried too. she sent a msg in saying her comp is broke or something (i know its comp or internet) but i thought she would be back online by now.
does anyone have any idea whats going on? or how we can get in touch?
i hope shes alright


----------



## alexia

HI 

I sent her a PM on monday but have heard nothing which is very unusual,  I hope she is ok.

Alexia


----------



## kee888

oh dear hope she is ok ant even sen her on msn lately and i think last time she was on here was in november her msn still says wooooaaaaahhhh 2 days to go that was to testing i do hope she id ok any one have a mobile for her maybe they coukld text on our behalf


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Just quickly popping by to say.......

Kelly has been having puter problems so has no access to the net

As far as i know all is well with kelly and bubs though  

Hope that sets ur mind at rest a little

Emxx


----------



## Guest

thanks for that em  

well ive got amazing news, i cant stop shaking....................................






......... one of dh's workmates has just walked up to him and handed my dh a grand! he said here, put that into your ivf fund and i dont want it back!

i cant believe it, he is amazing and i need to find a way to thank him.
so with that money plus pay pal money plus the grand we had ready for eggshare we have £2400. so we just need to get drug money sorted then we can start  

at the min im counting out pennies. dh finds loads of change in the cars he rips to bits at work, we have a tub full as well as an old record case thingy full and a small kitchen bin full, so far im half way thru the small tub and weve got almost £100 so hopefully there will be about £500-£600 altogether  

gotta go n carry on counting   loadsa love to you all, maz xxx


----------



## kee888

thanks for that em if you do hear anything from her send her our love and tell her to hurry back xx

omg thats fantastic news hun there are really some very nice people out there its unreal im so chuffed for yu hows the counting doing lol?

kep us informed sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ritzi

OMG maz that's amazing   so so many good people in the world. keep counting hun  

i too wondered where kel was - not online for ages - hopefully all is well.....

lou - so pleased for you - sending you   did you get any frosties this time? 

clinic callled yesterday (boy they work fast   ) i'm now matched and raring to go   i downreg on 30th January 

em - please can you change me on the list? though we have frosties we are doing IVF again - downreg 30/01 - thanks hun....

hello to all you other lovely ladies, 

ritz.


----------



## aweeze

Wow - Maz - how generous is that?! Fantastic news hun - you realise you'll have to name the baby after him!!!!

Ritz - good luck  for this cycle 

Hello to everyone else and thank you for your lovely messages! Just to update - the 7 cell didn't make it overnight so no frosties for me again but what's important is I have the 2 best embies on board with me. 

Lou
XX


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya Girls..
Fantastic news Maz what a generous workmate! U must of felt terrible when you got the news that you can't egg share. Now you know you can actually go ahead and have treatment and in a way that i guess you dreamed of but never expected, and soon! I'm so pleased for you    ( I'm hoping that i've worded this ok? )

I'm still waiting for af to start the pill, am now on day 55!    had really bad cramps etc last week so can't believe it's not here yet, wanted it out the way before hol too, typical! I go on Sunday so want to wish Lou all the best for the 25th! Everything crossed that it'll be a     

Best of luck to Alexia and Rhonda too, i'm not sure what stage you will be at by the time i get back (30th Jan)?

Loads of love and   to you all, Maria xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Maz thats fantastic    

I have just seen the first part of corrie and oh my god     sorry im a soap addict lol

Riz good news on the match hun good luck 

Luv sally x x


----------



## wishing4miracle

can i join in with you ladies?...i sent a ms to endro as well wondering if she was ok.

my second hiv test is due around march so i dont know what to expect next.trying to get cash upto gether.what to expect next?


----------



## Guest

thank you ladies 

maria, your post was worded fine babe  (oh and thanks for your post on the 'really bad news' thread )

lou,



aweeze said:


> Wow - Maz - how generous is that?! Fantastic news hun - you realise you'll have to name the baby after him!!!!
> 
> Lou
> XX


in that case i hope i have a girl/girls  no offence to anyone out there but ive never really liked the name graham 

its great news lou, not long to go now  ive got a really strong feeling this is gonna work for you this time   
you deserve it to babe 

ritz, great news on getting matched,  with the d/r  (that bit scares me)

kee, ive done the small tub and im a good way down the record box thingy and the total so far is....drum roll please....... £247  my hands were black when i'd finished 

sally, i missed corrie , what happened?  oh and i hope your ok babe 

to everyone else, loves yas alls  maz xxx


----------



## MissSunshine

Morning honey's,

Maz WOW!!  What a wonderful work mate of your hubby's. It just shows that there are some self-less people out there, what a good deed eh!! £247 that's brill. Me and David have a empty water cooler bottle where all the 1p's 2p's up to 20p's go, it's only about an inch deep and there is over £150 in it! Will come in so handy when we have to pay out 'bit' toward tx. Do you think the clinic will accept bags of change for payment?!?!?     

Lou WOOOOHOOO!!! Two embies on board!! Got everything crossed for you   try not to go too  

Ritz Excellent news on the match honey, and so fast to!!  D/R by the end of the month, bet you never thought it?!  

wishing4miracle welcome honey. 

Kate how you doing? How's Holly? 

AlexiaCan't believe we are on the 5th day of D/R already!! How you feeling? I'm not too bad, had a few hot flushes, and a couple of night sweats, but at least the dreaded headaches have stayed away.....so far!! Hoping that AF turns up on time(anywhere between Tues and Thurs) so I can have 1st scan and find out if I can go straight onto stimms or have to wait a bit for the recipient!! Who knows. 

Maria have a wonderful holiday!! I'm soooooooo jealous!!

To everyone else, have a lovely weekend, love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Maz you missed CORRIE    Tracey did the dirty deed and smashed charlie over the head TWICE    He is still alive at the mo but not sure if its sun or mon when he dies. Its a shame coz i liked him  .

Its getting so close now for my appointment 46hrs 45mins lol   

Wishingforamiracle we might be having out IVF around the same time. Exciting aint it    
Rhonda/Alexia both on DR are you both injecting or sniffing? I have heard you can get some nightmare side effects on that. I had bad ones on clomid  . Not to mention weight gain  

Hi to everyone hope ya all have a great weekend
Luv sall x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Hiya Guys, Kelly is fine, I txt her through the week, She is still having problems with her internet but is hoping that it's sorted real soon, Baby is fine and she is due another scan next week 

I'll txt her again when I get some credit and let her know you have all been asking after her 

x x x


----------



## kee888

aww thanks nicky hun mwah please tell kelly am missing her chats on msn and on here ill pm you my mobile could you please please pass it on? if dont worry hope ya ok love kee xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Well my appointment is tomorrow morning so i will know more about es and how long it will take. Im so excited about it i cant wait     Hope everyone had a good weekend.
I will be back on tomorrow and let you all know how i get on

Luv sally x x


----------



## aweeze

Good luck for your appointment tomorrow Sally      

Lou
X


----------



## sallyanne1

Awww thanks Lou im so excited     I have got butterflies and im shaking im that excited. Like a big kid lol. I will coume back later and let you all know how i get on.

Luv sally xx


----------



## caz nox

Gutted - Af arrived last week after being absent for 53 days! So i called the clinic but I have left it too late to go on the pill. 

Can you start the pill on anyday? I am so annoyed with myself! 

Hello everyone - wow Maz - what a great thing!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Hope that u all had a good weekend

Sally i hope that ur appt has gone well this morning

Caz i think u normally start the pill on cd1 not 100% sure tho so dont quote me

Maz wow what a fab work mate ur dh has!
 u will soon reach ur target  

lou sorry ur 7 cell didnt make it honey  for ur  sending special 

Wishing4miracle welcome to the thread

Maria have a fab holiday

Alexia hope that d/r is going ok and that u can move on to stims asap

Kate ur quiet where r u honey

Nichola, i have been away for the weekend but will update the list soon for you 

Love to anyone i missed

Emxx


----------



## alexia

HI girlies

Glad you are all ok.

Lou -congrats on having ur 2 embies on board...we are routing for u!!

MAz-Unbelievable news...ur guardian angel must be looking over you, its funny how things have a way of working out. Ul have the remainder b4 u know it. Good luck.

Rhonda-sound like the d/r is going well. I have terrible hot flashes & keep waking up soaking wet!  I have had the worst headaches since saturday & i dont think i can bear it much more. Exactly like last time!

Sally-well done on the 1st appt, the ball is now rolling and ul be amazed how quickly its all over!  PS, i am sniffing synarel.

Em, Ritz, maria-hope ur all ok(maria have a wicked hols)!

To anyone ive missed im sorry, my head is pounding

Kate-are u still out there?

Alexia x


----------



## starfaith

Hello girlie's I am new to this. I have my first app on the 29th Jan to start egg share. So I'm not sure what will happen on first app. Can anybody tell me? Thank you. It's really good to chat to others in my position. x


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi starfaith i have had m first es appointment today. All they did was go through everything in detail.Es and the IVF. Its alot to take in but i knew it from being on here they just give you  more in depth info. I also had m bloods taken and a pee test for sti's. They will tell you that dh has to have his HIV Hep b/c done too. It might be worth going to the drs now and asking them for it as they need them before they start the treatment. She said that i will need a scan and dh another sa then booking an appointment for counselling. All in all she has said that i should be starting my treatment in march. Good luck with your appointment and welcome to ff  

Luv sally x x


----------



## alexia

HI Em

Can u please move me up the list .....i start stims tonight.

Thanks
Alexia x


----------



## starfaith

Thank you Sallyanne1 I will be calling the doctors tommorow for the jabs. The nurse I spoke to earlier told me It could be all done within 5 month's. Depending on the recepient. I'm hoping that shouldn't be too long fingers crossed. x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Just wanted to pop on and say

the list will be updated in the daylight hours

alexia have posted elsewhere but fab news on starting stims

Welcome to starfaith lots of luck on your eggshare journey

am sure the ladies on this thread will be able to help with any questions u may have

best wishes

ps thanks kate and lou for ur IM's tonight ur thoughts are much appreciated

love emxx


----------



## kellydallard

Only me !!!!

Just thought I would catch up with all my old egg share buddies!!!

Alexia-ace news on starting stimms hun ,loads of luck     

Maz-how fantastic about the money,how lovely  keep counting those pennies hunny!!!!!

Lou-wow I didnt realise you had done another cycle hun,wising you loads of luck for the rest of your 2ww          

Em-thanks for letting us know abour endolass I was starting to worry too

Nic-hows you and your blue bump??  

Loads of love to all of you going through a tx cycle at the mo. And big hugs for allt hat need them   


We have got our 20 week scan this fri,and we cant wait to check the babies are ok. will let you all know if we manage to find out the sexes   

Kelly x


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi kelly good luck for you scan on friday i bet you are so excited    I see you had your treatment at care is that the nottingham one? Thats where i will be having mine. They are great there lets hope i get a bfp like you.

Luv sally x x


----------



## kellydallard

Hi Sally

Yes I was at Care notts,think I have talked to you on their site once on the notts thread??!! You cant fault them,they were lovley all the way through,good luck hunny

Kelly x


----------



## scratch

Hiya 

I just wanted to gate crash a little and get some info before I ambush my dh. 

Kelly  Lovely to "see" your doing so well.

I just wanted any advice about costs and procedures with egg sharing. We had kind of ruled it out but I am thinking that maybe it will be our last option.

any advice would be great


Love Sal x


----------



## Guest

welcome scratch  

in most ways eggsharing is just the same as ivf, you have to have a full blood screen and counciling, the cycle is the same as an ivf cycle, the only difference is that you and the recipiant have to get your af's right.
the recipiant gets half your eggs.

theres a criteria you have to meet, but im sure someone will fill you in on that cos ive got to go (sorry)

sorry its just a basic answer im sure someone will tell you in more detail  

hugs, maz xxx


----------



## aweeze

Shhhhh - this has to be quick coz I'm posting from work

Hello all - will be back later and will do a better post then!

Scratch - infinity asked a similar type of question last week - you should find quite a bit of info there http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81344.0 and there is an egg sharing basics sticky post at the top of this board 

Back later!

Lou
X


----------



## alexia

Kelly

Lovely to hear from you, is it 20 wks already? Damn time goes so quickly.  Be sure to keep us posted.

Alexia x


----------



## polly. 1

hi everyone 
polly here i am starting egg share in march     hope it all goes well   new year   new me hopfully good luck to you all polly


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya Polly and scratch

Welcome to the thread and the egg share board

as aweeze has said there is a helpful thread

Egg share basics

i will leave a link for you below 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63787.0

Hope this is helpful

emxx


----------



## polly. 1

thanks for that hun what would happen if the results of the blood test come back and there is some kind of disease would this affect you ta again hun


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Polly

I think it would depend on what it was

if it was something hereditary then yes it may do

However, i would try not to worry about the what ifs and maybes at this stage

do u have a clinic in mind to do egg sharing

i havent egg shared personally so any advice i can give is just general and not personal experience, (i was turned down as i only have one ovary) but i am sure the other ladies would be able to advise further later on   with their personal experiences

Best wishes
Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02    

kellydallard  Sept     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07 20 wk scan 19/01     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept    EDD 07/06/07     

Endometriosislass sept   EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF  Testing 25/01          

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester)  Testing 31/01      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington) Baseline 09/01/07, stims 09/01 scan 16/01 & 19/01 EC 22/01    

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/ICSI D/R 09/01 baseline 15/01 stims 15/01 scan 23/01    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
CJ ICSI/ES D/R 22/12 baseline 25/01 Stims 26/01 EC 07/02 ET 09/02     

Rhonda ES/IVF D/R 09/01/07     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX feb 07  

Lady Tara ES/IVF 1st appt 03/10 starting E/S in Jan       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES 1st appt 13/11    

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned 30/10 review 13/11     

MJP Awaiting first appt at lister for eggshare 15/11     

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham) 1st appt es co-ord 15/01/07 counselling feb 12th es commencing march 07     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient awaiting matching for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES early 2007    

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI 10/01    

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF early 2007    

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  awaiting matching due to start feb 07        

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF Jan/Feb 2007 (D/R 30/31 jan)     

starfaith (salisbury) awaiting blood results    

wishing4miracle (Lister) awaiting blood results, starting pill on cd1    

Egg share inbetweenies​
nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

   honorary Members  ​
Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr06 ...... Embie didnt divide  moving on to DE   

Babywish ES/ICSI May 06   moved to tx abroad  

kia ES/IVF August   considering options   

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Maz1980 ([email protected]) unable to E/S looking into Natural IVF     

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## polly. 1

hi again im going to care manchester just waiting for my blood test now in march     thanks alot chuck  polly 1


----------



## starfaith

Hello again well I have been to my doctor today. He is fab. I will be going to the path lab tomorrow after work for my blood tests so that will speed the process up ready for my app. How long do you think they will take to come through? What are all of the blood test you need I am having HIV hepb/c tomorrow. Not sure if there is any others. hope to hear back soon thank you. These chats really help. xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya starfaith

Welcome to the thread and the egg share board

this thread should answer your questions which blood tests are required

Egg share basics

i will leave a link for you below 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63787.0

Hope this is helpful

emxx


----------



## CJ

Hi sorry I've not been a very good poster on here but just wanted to say I'm d/ring now and have been for awhile, hopefully scan on Monday will show I have stopped working and then I start stimms on the 26th, yea!

So could someone change my details, thanks  

CJ xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies,

well found out the other day that all bloods good so waiting to be matched.also got pill microgynon from doc and lister said to ring them cd1 and to then take cd 2 so just waiting for af to happen.wish it would happen soo so we can get the pill down my kneck.its so exciting cant wait  for the next stages.next hiv around 13th march.....

hayley


----------



## starfaith

That's fab news. I had my blood tests done today so the results should be back in two weeks from now. I't will end up being a long wait. I'm so excited. x


----------



## wishing4miracle

the time will fly by..  
good luck with those results 
hayley


----------



## starfaith

Thank you.     x


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls, sorry I havent been around much. My Dad is still in hospital so been running around trying to help my Mum and visit Dad. Boo's nursery is closed as they have no heating, and dh's car blew up so Im taking him to work and meetings inbetween everything else!

So, I not had much chance to read all the posts but I want you all to know Im thinking of you and hoping you are all good.

Alexia hope the stimming going ok hun, not long to go and its gonna be a good one x

Lou, keeping it all crossed til next thurs hun, how you feeling?

Ems, how you hun? Hope you starting to feel better and that horrible chest infection sodding off. 

Sorry to everyone I missed. 

Oh, good news though, dh had the results of his SA yesterday, and he has IMPROVED!!! I dont have all the results in front of me, but the abnormality has decreased, amount has increased, Motility was up by 10%!! So we are hoping this is  good news, well obviously it is, but if he carries on taking his vits and leading the healthy lifestyle then they might keep improving and go back to how they were!! 

Anyway, am off to bed now. Hugs to everyone. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz nox

Hi all, 

All my bloods except CF are back and all are good so they have told me that they willl start matching me and then confirm the match once the CF is back! 

I cannot wait!


----------



## sallyanne1

Caz thats great news   Did they say how long it will take before you get the other results? I bet you are really excited now aint ya. I know i am and im no where near as close as you.

Kate im so sorry about your dad i hope he gets better soon. I know how stressful it can be running backwards and forwards all the time. And the added pressure you have got as well  . Its great news about dh's sa thought what have you got him on? I have got my dh on wellman vits. Im hoping that it will do the trick. He has got a sa booked for the 5th feb and they say it takes 3 months for health sperm to be made and he was drinking new years eve so now im worried about it. 

Hayley i was told by my es nurse that they will match me within 72 hrs so i hope its that quick for you too hun. Any sign of af yet

Starfaith good news on the blood tests. I was told that it could take up to 6 weeks for some of mine to come back   Im really hoping that we can start on m af in march depends when it shows up but should be towards the end so fingers crossed.

Hi to everyone else, 

Luv sally x x


----------



## caz nox

I have been told to wait another week for my CF to come back and then I will start nagging - I am good at that hahahaha! 

I was so, so negative at the beginning of the week now I am feeling excited again and positive! 

Hello everyone - I am never good at personals so it is a group hello!


----------



## wishing4miracle

no sign of af yet ladies apart from a few pains down there...wish it would hurry up...
i was thinking wouldnt it be funny if we had a bfp and no af  thats just wishing though...still all excited.
when matched how long did you wait?before second hiv or after?

thanks hayley


----------



## MissSunshine

Hey honeys!!

Kate  WOOOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!!!!   for DH's 'lil' swimmers. David started taking a multi-vitamin too, and his swimmers improved!! Make sure he keeps taking them.  

Well I'm _STILL_ waiting for AF. My tummy has been killing me all day so I think the old  will rear her ugly head tomorrow. I bl00dy hope so, I just want to have my baseline scan, and know when I'm going next. I just want to start stimms!!

Sorry no personals, and cream crackered!!! Hugs all round though                 

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## caz nox

Just been asked again about Oscar - they did not know and assumed that he was ok. It has knocked me down again. I was so positive this week and now so down again. Jeez. I wanna cry.


----------



## sallyanne1

Awww caz hun      I can only imagine how you are feeling hun. Im so sorry. 

Luv sally x x


----------



## shellyc1190

hi everyone just thought id say hello and iv not forgot you all xxx
iv been really sleepy and just resting really well im nearly 11 weeks xxx
glad you all are well and a big love to you all eventhough im not chatting much still reading xxx
love to you all
love shelly x


----------



## alexia

hi girls

Just an update.... had a can yesterday and although my follies seem to be growing and so is my womb lining, the bloods showed that my oestrogen level is low.  They have upped my dose for today and monday from 150 to 225 menopur and il have a scan/blood done tuesday to check progress.
Lets hope it increases.


Hope all is well with everyone  

Alexia x


----------



## aweeze

Hello Ladies 

I'm sorry that I haven't been posting much - I know I'm bad and deserve a good   . I have been doing a 2ww diary just not posting much about my own tx around the boards and I have been reading I promise! 

Em - hope you're getting over that doc visit hunny and feeling better  

Alexia - fingers crossed for your scan on Tuesday - I hope that things will all have kicked into action with the upped dose hun - good luck! 

Shelly - glad things are going well for you - 12 week scan must be coming up soon!

Caz - a big hug for you  - things like that are bound to knock you hun - completely normal.

Rhonda - did the old witch turn up then? Hope you can move on to stimms soon 

Hayley - hello - what about you? AF or no AF?

Sally - hope things are moving on well for you now and that you sorted your consent forms etc  

Kate - hope your Dad's doing OK hun and great news on the SA - fab news! 

CJ - good luck for the scan on Monday   hope you're ready to move on!

To anyone else I may have missed - oops sorry! It's been a bit tricky catching up! Please forgive me!

Lou
X


----------



## CJ

Ahh Lou thankyou Hun, very kind to think of me and wish me luck for my scan, really hoping all is o.k as I have been d/r for ages now and feel pants  

Good luck with your test, fingerscrossed for a positive, not long now    

Love CJ x


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi-ya honey's, 

Just a quick one form me, AF arrived today after being 6days late!!! So I can finally call the clinic tomorrow and book my baseline scan!! So eager to get onto the next stage now!

Well i'm going to retreat back to the sofa, my tummy is killing me!!!!!

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## ritzi

hi all

just wanted to say hi   i'm up to my eye-balls in work   but am reading FF when i can

i'm just biding time till i start - 9 days to go - boy does it feel like forever though  

hope you are all okay....

ritz.


----------



## sallyanne1

You know i know that IVF is on my mind alot but im now having nightmares about it  . I had a dream that i went for a scan and the said i didnt have enough follies so i would have to give them all awa to my recipriant    . I do know this is a possability and im nowhere near that stage yet but is there anything that encourages them to grow? Im sure somone was saying kepping you belly warm? Im getting all worked up by a stupid dream  

Anyway dh gave blood yesterday   he was complaining when he came home said his arm was weak and the did it in his left arm and he laft handed   so i took full advantage and set to beating him up   and basicly tormenting him all night. I know he will get his own back when he has to stab me with the needles. If he bruises me do you think i will have a claim on them no win no fee things    . He will get his blood card through the post so im hoping the clinic will take it as having his bloods done  

Rhonda im glad af has turned up at last for you. Least things can start moving for you. Im due for my af on wed and cant wait coz i feel so bloated  

Cj how has the scan gone? hope that everything is ok and you can start stimmin.

Hi to everyone else im pants at personals    

Luv sally x x


----------



## scratch

thanks girls I have a lot more info now to put my side over to DH

cheers chicks hopefully I will be joining you all soon

S xxx


----------



## caz nox

woo hoooo

My CF is back and is neg - called the hospital and they have someone in mind who is already on the pill waiting for a donor! 

My AF is due in a couple of weeks so fingers crossed we can start! 

Can you imagine the call to my recipient - I bet she is so excited! I wish I could listen into that call!


----------



## sallyanne1

YAY CAZ thats excellent news im so please for you. Roll on af now


----------



## caz nox

Thanks Sally!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Sorry i havent been around too much altho i have been reading all your news 

Caz thats wonderful news honey 

Roll on ur next af hey honey!

Scratch i am glad u have found it informative  with digesting the info to dh

Alexia  for ur scan and bloods tomorrow honey

Lou.... sending lots of        to you honey
 honey

Amanda same to you my dear!

Sallyanne how r u chick

Kate hope that ur doing ok honey hope that ur dad is soon feeling better honey

Nichola only 8 days to go sweetie lots of luck

CJ hope ur scan has gone well honey

shelly good to hear from you wow cant believe how fast time is going

Love to anyone i have missed

Emxx


----------



## ritzi

caz - yayyyyy  

so pleased for you hun....like you i wonder what the call would be like - so exciting!

ritz


----------



## wishing4miracle

so hows things aldies hope things are all going well.still no af yet  which it would hurry up.rang lister today and ased them afew questions.booked my second hiv which is on th 13th march.they are currently matching me which is sssooooo exciting.i asked what if cd 1 was the week end and they said to start talking the pill cd2 anyways.im still confused on what the process is and posted on peer support but only one reply back 

good luck ladies   

hayley


----------



## aweeze

Caz - good news - well done - roll on the next step!

Sally - lots of water, milk, warmth, protein - I also take a variety of supplements to improve womb lining, and egg quality which I swear by as my second 2 cycles when I took them I had much better egg to follie ratio and better fertilization rates!

Ritz - not long now hun 

Rhonda - hope you got your baseline scan booked 

Em - as always - thank you for your support 

Hayley - the problem with getting feedback on the process is that it varies so much from clinic to clinic i.e. mine don't use the pill and I don't think they do a 2nd HIV test before you start - they do it if there are frosties to be used. Here is a thread that may help you somewhat but like I said - it does vary between clinics http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63787.0 - hope it helps.

Hello to everyone else

Lou
XX


----------



## CJ

Hi everyone   

Hi Em and Sally, thanks for thinking of me, Scan went really well and I'm all set to start stimms on Friday, really looking forward to that now after so long.

Sally I have been having weird dreams on this d/r, I started having a lovely dream that I was pg and I was having a scan but all of s sudden Jade was there and it went into a weird one, not nice...must be my sub-conscious telling me I watch too much BB  
Sorry your having unsettling dreams, it will be because your worried bout it all, I have heard eating lots of protein during stimms is good for helping to grow eggies (about 60g someone told me today) and drink lots of water hope that helps, Sweet dreams  

Hi Rhonda great news you can now have your scan, hopefully you'll be on the next step very soon.

Hi Caz thats great news about the negative test, I hope you can get started very soon  

Love CJ x


----------



## Martha Moo

CJ

 

fab news that you can start stims in 4 days

Wonderful news

Roll on friday hey!

Emxx


----------



## aweeze

Good news CJ! -  for starting stimms 

Lou
X


----------



## jani75

Hi there
I started to dr on monday 22nd Jan we are doing egg share at mancheser where can I find the page for egg sharing buddies please? not been on site for a while and I am totally lost sorry to be a bit thick   
any help would be appricated


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Just wanted to let you all know that Kelly (endolass) had her scan yesterday and all looks well with baby  They are both fine but still netless 
I also got some other news from her but not sure if I'm allowed to tell or not  I'll text Kelly again tonight and ask her 

x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap

I know what it is too!!  

She said I should make a living out of my pyschic powers lol


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi-ya my beautiful buddies!!! 

Just  a quick post today, I'm soooooooooooooooooooo tired  (man these D/R's are getting to me!!)
I've got my baseline scan booked for tomorrow afternoon and all going well I can start on stimms. When I spoke to the clinic yesterday, they said the only reason I wouldn't be able to start straight away was if the lining of my womb wasn't thin enough, so my recipient must be ready!!! I wonder if she's as excited as I am??  

Have a lovely evening, big love and hugs to you all,
Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02    

kellydallard  Sept     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07 20 wk scan 19/01     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept    EDD 07/06/07     

Endometriosislass sept    EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF           

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester)  Testing 30/01      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington) Baseline 09/01/07, stims 09/01 scan 16/01 & 19/01 EC 22/01    

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/ICSI D/R 09/01 baseline 15/01 stims 15/01 scan 25/01 EC 27/01    

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI D/R 10/01 Stims 24/01    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
CJ ICSI/ES D/R 22/12 baseline 25/01 Stims 26/01 EC 07/02 ET 09/02     

Rhonda ES/IVF D/R 09/01/07 Baseline 24/01 stims 29/01     

Jani75 (Manchester) ES D/R 22/01    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX feb 07  

Lady Tara ES/IVF 1st appt 03/10 starting E/S in Jan       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES 1st appt 13/11    

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned 30/10 review 13/11     

MJP Awaiting first appt at lister for eggshare 15/11     

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham) 1st appt es co-ord 15/01/07 counselling feb 12th es commencing march 07     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient awaiting matching for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES early 2007    

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF Matched 24/01    

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  awaiting matching due to start feb 07        

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF Jan/Feb 2007 (D/R 30/01)     

starfaith (salisbury) awaiting blood results    

wishing4miracle (Lister) awaiting blood results, starting pill on cd1    

Egg share inbetweenies​
nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

   honorary Members  ​
Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr06 ...... Embie didnt divide  moving on to DE   

Babywish ES/ICSI May 06   moved to tx abroad  

kia ES/IVF August   considering options   

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Maz1980 ([email protected]) unable to E/S looking into Natural IVF     

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya all

Hope that everyone is doing ok

Jani75 welcome to the Egg share chat honey
Your in the right place 
I have added u to the list 

Lou how r u feeling i am keeping most things crossed for you honey!

Rhonda  for ur baseline tomorrow

CJ not long til stims now honey   

Nicky how r u hun thanks for letting us know the update on kelly

Vicki lovely to see u popping by even if it is to tease!

Amanda  honey

Nichola only a week to go honey hope it flys by for you

Alexia how was ur scan honey

Kate how r u honey hows ur dad and how is boo

Ruth how r u and little man

Sally how r u honey hope the dreams are not so real

Love and hugs to anyone i havent mentioned

Emxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Lou just wanted to wish you loads of luck for tomorrow      Have you done a sneeky test yet? I know i would coz im naughty    Im keeping everything crossed for you hun you really deserve it  

Well no more nasty dreams so far   Poor dh i wouldnt leave him alone last nite kept givin him loads of    he thought i had gone mad   
Pleased with my weight loss so far and for saying im due anyday for af im still loosing the weight i have lost half a stone so far would like to lose another stone but i get bored with diets so i tend to give up when i have lost a stone  . Mind you i would prob be too skinny for dh if i lost that much he doesnt like skinny women and i can fit into my size 12's again   ooohhh sounds like im talking myself out of the diet  .
Right off to bath dd she has got this thing now where she has to have a bath everyday before nursery   She's wanting them after too but had to put my foot down on that 1  

Hope eveyone is ok  

Luv sally x x


----------



## aweeze

Thanks Sally - I'm a good girl I am - no sneeky testing for me (actually I'm too scared!  )

Hello everyone else!

Em tha nks for getting my bubbles sorted - would like to say thanks on the thread but am keeping a low profile in an effort to maintain them! 

Lou
XXX


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya

Just a quickie   

Lou-wishing you all the luck in the wprld for testing tomorrow                   
Really hoping this is the one for you babe   

Nicky-whats Kels news,im dead nosey,pass on my love to her,its not the same without her.

Kelly x


----------



## caz nox

Lou, best of luck tomorrow. 

Well, I am so excited. I do not know what happens now though. 

My recipeint is already on the pill - will I start down regging when I get my AF or will I have to go on the pill and then start the month after? Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## weeble

Hey Stinky, good luck for tomorrow. ​
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        ​


----------



## aweeze

Errr ladies - that would be me she's referring to as Stinky  

Lou
X


----------



## *kateag*

Oh Lou, good luck tomorrow hun!!! Will be logging on to check!!! How have you been feeling??

And as for the stinky comment, well!!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Good Luck Lou

for testing tomorrow

  

      

Love Em

     ​


----------



## Guest

here girls, ive started a good luck thread for lou 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82566.msg1116725#msg1116725

hugs, maz xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Sorry I didn't get back to post Kelly's news, I didn't get round to texting her but I have had a reply today and I am allowed to tell you  

Kelly is having a baby girl  They are over the moon 


Loads of luck tomorrow Lou  Keeping everything crossed 

x x x


----------



## MissSunshine

Lou(stinky  ) wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow for testing, keeping everything crossed! Look forward to hearing of your  !!

Had my scan and all was well,nice thin womb, and ovaries very quiet(not like me then!! ) I start stimms on Monday, seems like a lifetime away, but I know it'll be here before I know it!!

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

I have got up extra early so i can get the kids ready for school early and get on here to see how lou has got on  No sign yet  

Im waiting for af and when i took clomid it went from 28/29 to 30 days last month was my first drug free month and it came on cd26 now im cd29 and still no sign   .Im not waiting to start anything just want them to sort out for when i am 

Right moan over will be back when i have dropped the kids off

GOOD LUCK LOU  

Luv sally x x


----------



## aweeze

I'm here! It's a BFP! Just hope it's 3rd time lucky!!!!!


----------



## shellyc1190

well done hunny xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

WOOOOOHOOOOOOO                   IM SOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU HUN now get a feet upn rest lol

Luv sally x x


----------



## caz nox

Lou - CONGRATUALTIONS!! - Brilliant news


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya 

Just popping in to say to lou

congrats honey

i have posted on your main thread  

I will be back later

Hope u girls are all ok i will do personals later, i am going out retail therapy today 

Sally right there with u honey re the AF i used to have a 26/27 day cycle went on hormone tx for my endo and the af went awol for 100 days it came back and is about 29 days now today is cd28 for me and i know shes en route  

love to all

emxx


----------



## alexia

Hi Em,

Hope ur ok babe. 

Can u update me on the list. I am in for e/c on saturday.
Fingers crossed all goes well this time.

Alexia x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Alexia

I updated you on the list last night honey  

Emxx


----------



## alexia

Thanks Em......your so efficient!!!!!


----------



## starfaith

I phoned for my results today on the off chance. My hep b/c are negative my doctor told me that the HIV takes a little longer. But should not be anything to worry about. Happy days... So I can't wait now until Tuesday for my app


----------



## MissSunshine

Hey hunnies!!!!

Lou YIPPEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! One   down, so many more to go!!! I am so happt for you babe, sending you so much love and      for a healthy and happy pregnancy. 

Hope everyone else is alright, Alexia   for EC on Sat, got everything crossed for a lovely bunch.   

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi em, hope the retail therapy was good!

Alexia, have pm'd you babe but good luck for saturday!! 

Rhonda, how are you doing hun??

Hope everyone ok!
xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

still no a yet  feeling abit disheartened at min.....no news on a match yet...no af yet...what if things dont work


----------



## ritzi

just a quickie to say dont feel downhearted wishing4miracle....IVF is a long road and every hurdle is a step forward....it's just annoying waiting waiting waiting  

we are all here to support you hun...

ritz.


----------



## CJ

Well done Lou, fab news on your    look after your self and wishing you the best for your scan in 2 wks   

CJ x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Lou many congrats honey
Let me know where u would like to be in the list honey

Sally hope that af shows up for you soon

CJ  for the first stims injection tomorrow 

Alexia  for EC on saturday  

Rhonda bet ur counting the days til stimming!

Nichola your time is near   

starfaith good luck for ur appt on tuesday

kate how r u sweetheart

ruth hope ur ok honey

maz hows things going honey

caz are u still on a high after being matched 

love to anyone i have missed

Emxx


----------



## caz nox

Had to laugh this morning - I got a little parcel through the post and I got all excited - opened it and it was pills! hahahaha


----------



## MissSunshine

Hello my lovelies,

Alexia  for your EC today, heres hoping you get a bumper crop!! also   that they get deep down and  tonight!!  

wishing4miracle just want to send you a massive cyber  I think it's fair to say we've all felt like that at some point or another.   

What a day I had yesterday?!?! The deputy-head at my school escorted me to her office yesterday morning and gave me a little  card..... with a...............cheque for £250!!!!   I just couldn't believe it!! She said it was a gift from her and her husband, not a loan, and they see it as an investment in a 'lil' me and David. I was so touched, I burst in to tears and blubbed like a baby(I'll blame it on the hormones!)  What a lovely thing to do. I feel very blessed.

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend,

Love always, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Hi ya Ladies 
Sorry I have been a little AWOL lately....

Not much to report from my end...I'm still hoping that I get pregnant naturally like I did with DS.... We are planning on putting off the ivf for a few more months as we are off to France....Not for a holiday as such but my foster parent lives over there and last year for her was horrible so I'm off over soon to give some TLC....

That is why IVF will be on hold for a few more months because we can't afford both but we will get there in the end...

Em - I just wanted to say thankyou for not forgetting me while I have been AWOL you are a gem....Hope things are well with you....

Rhonda - That was lovely of your boss. The tears would of been rolling down my face to if that was me....I'm not to good at holding emotions in... 

Lou - Hope you are taking it easy Hun....Did you get my pm?

Alexia - Hope your EC went really well and they got loads....

Hello to everyone else that I have missed

Take care 
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

tiny bit of red streak in my cm about an hour ago(sorry tmi) so i hope things are starting to happen...


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls, 

Ruth nice to hear from you again hun, we are in the same boat I think, trying naturally and putting tx on the back burner for a little while. Good luck hun, and I hope your trip to France will cheer your foster mum up. 

W4AM, fingers crossed hun, its always late when you are waiting for it!!

Rhonda, WOW! What a nice gift!! I would have been bawling as well!!! Hope everything is going well for you hun. 

Em, hows you hun? Hope the chest infection has cleared now and you are starting to feel better 

No news from me, just wanted to say hi, I have been reading the posts but not really typing as much. 
xxx


----------



## Dolphin01

How come I post back on here then everyone else disappears   

Oh apart from Kate   I'm hoping I can cheer my foster Mum up to.....Looks like we are cycle buddies hoping and praying it works before egg share crops up....

Hope everyone else is well
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Dolphin01

Oh Lou I forgot to add do you think I look like Kerecsen on the pic?? This is the one I was on about...


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Just poppin in to say hello

Even though i havent been posting very much i have been reading every single post on this board!

Ruth lovely to see u posting 

Kate hope that ur doing ok

Lou hi hun good to chat last night

Rhonda  for stims tomorrow honey

CJ hope the stims are going ok

Alexia hows the embies coming along sweetie

Caz when is ur af due honey

 to anyone i missed

Kate in answer to your question....

the endo has been at its worst its been since i have been diagnosed so on stronge medication for that until i go back to see my ivf/endo specialist on wednesday depending on this will depend when we can plan a cycle, when we was last in chat together, i had just had the revelation my gp didnt know what more he could do so we pin all hopes on the appt on weds

along with that my uncle had a stroke and a blood clot and the drs didnt think he would come thru his surgery however he did he had his leg amputated is still in hospital but so far so good (almost 2 weeks post op now)

I have an abnormal rhythm since the chest infection it has improved but not as it should be so its being monitored

So thats just about all there is to report on me atm (thats more than enough i think!)

I will try and post before wednesday

love to all
Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02    

kellydallard  Sept     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07 20 wk scan 19/01     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass sept    EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF           Scan 08/02 

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington) ET 29/01 Testing 09/02     

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF  Testing 10/02     

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/ICSI EC 27/01 ET 01/02 Testing 09/02    

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI D/R 10/01 Stims 24/01    

CJ ICSI/ES D/R 22/12 baseline 25/01 Stims 26/01 EC 07/02 ET 09/02     

Rhonda ES/IVF D/R 09/01/07 Baseline 24/01 stims 29/01     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Jani75 (Manchester) ES D/R 22/01    

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF D/R 30/01 Baseline 12/02     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

Lady Tara ES/IVF 1st appt 03/10 starting E/S in Jan       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES 1st appt D/R Feb 2007    

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned      

MJP (Lister) currently on pill, D/R feb 2007     

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham) 1st appt es co-ord 15/01/07 Scan and SA 05/02 counselling feb 12th es commencing march 07     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient awaiting matching for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES early 2007    

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF Matched 24/01 awaiting af    

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  awaiting matching due to start feb 07        

starfaith (salisbury) awaiting blood results and counselling appt    

wishing4miracle (Lister) awaiting blood results, starting pill on cd1    

Egg share inbetweenies​
nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   Follow up Feb to plan FET  

   honorary Members  ​
Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr06 ...... Embie didnt divide  moving on to DE   

Babywish ES/ICSI May 06   moved to tx abroad  

kia ES/IVF August   considering options   

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Maz1980 ([email protected]) unable to E/S looking into Natural IVF     

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## aweeze

Ruth - that's scarey - it is Kerecsen in a frock 

Lou
X


----------



## Dolphin01

Lou -     I told you hun....

Ruth xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi everyone how are we all today?   Thank god af has turned up at last almost 5 days late  .

I have got my check scan next monday so i will be all finished b then and dh has got his sa that day too so im hoping that we will get an appointment with the cons soon after.  Not sure if we will have to wait till we have seen the counsellor before they will send us an appointment or not  But eithe way wont be long now    
Alexia well done on ec hun and congrats on your great little embies good luck for tomorrow.

Lou hun how are you feeling? Hope you are keeping your feet up

MandyB1971 Good luck for testing tomorrow   

Luv to everyone

Sally x x


----------



## ritzi

hi all,

just got back from clinic....all set for tomorrow  

gotta have hep b & c, hiv repeated - and dh too  
i find it a tad annoying that HFEA has this much power   nothing will have changed - what a waste of £150 quid! 

have made an appointment for GP to ask if he will do but think it's going to be a no - they complained last time after i had them done....any ideas? 

ritz


----------



## Guest

hello girlies 

sorry i havent been on much, been reading but not really had anything to post.

em      

ive had a mad day today, i was ready to take brandon school when my bro rang and asked if i could cover reception for him as the receptionist is ill, so i had to rush around getting changed and do my hair/make up.
i went to the bank to put in some more of them bloody pennies, £295.. but when i got back i realised that £395 had been put in so obv the bank miscounted and gave me £100  
also when i got home i found i had a letter from council tax, apparently i over paid them at my prev address so they owe me £111.30!!!!!!!!!
i cant believe it, i asked my nanna up in heaven for help, looks like shes sending it  

ive rang dh and told him to get a scratch card but ive got to scratch it   (they come in threes hey?)

if i become a billionaire i will treat you all to free ivf, promise   (i know i wont win but its the thought that counts  )

well better clean up and get dinner on  

take care, love yas alls, maz xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

totally fed up ladies....still no af and it seems to be going on forever with this waiting.i supose my body knows and thats why i have this problem.why doesnt it just happen then we can go forward


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Rhonda hope the first stimming injection has gone ok honey

Cj hope stimming is going ok

Lou hope that the next  is flying by for you

Shelly hope u and bump are ok

Alexia  for ET tomorrow

Kate hope ur well

Maz fab news honey lets hope the pennies keep on rolling in
how much do u need?
hope that scratchcard is a lucky one!

and thanks for the hug

sallyanne ooh we are in sync with each other my af arrived this morning too

Wishing4miracle hope that af turns up soon what cd are you on are they normally regular?

Nichola  for down regging tomorrow

Amanda thinking of u sweetie

love to anyone i missed

Emxx


----------



## Guest

em, dh bought me four scratch cards, dint win on any of them  
we just need to sell the van dh has fixed up then we can start   we need about £600 the van should bring about £700-£900.

got a wicked headache comin on so i'll say goodnight xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starfaith

Hello Girls. Well I have my first app tomorrow at 2.30pm so we shall see what happens there. I have the nurse on wed at 9.30am. So fingers crossed that nothing crops up (i.e) I was born with my bowel inside out so that has been the cause of my problems. I have had a genetic test to see if it is hereditary. No it is not. But I bet the Nurse tries bringing it up again. We will have to wait & see. I shall report back tomorrow. Fingers crossed all is okay to proceed. xx 
Hey Riztisowner I went to my GP he got my Hiv hep b/c done for free. So why do you have to have it repeated? My results for hep b/c were back within one week a little longer for hiv. He called me with the results. x


----------



## Martha Moo

Nichola

Just a thought

but if ur gp says no

why not try ur gum clinic

Em


----------



## wishing4miracle

cd 54!!!! 
it was cd 54 last month so hopefylly tomorrow(i wish)


----------



## caz nox

Maz and Rhonda - looks like the pennies are heading your way! 

Hello everyone - I am waiting for AF - should be next week as it looks like I ov'd last week for once on time. 

Every day a day goes past I am that step closer to getting my babies! 

we have been talking about babies all weekend and saying what we need and what we would do, and would we find out the flavour what they are coming home from hospital in....gah! 

My sister is coming over in Aug - she is in in Auzzie land and she did not get to see my pregnant with Oscar so she cannot wait to see my big fat white belly! hahahah see - I am thinking very positivly! 

Love you all

Carrie


----------



## sallyanne1

Riz hun do what my dh did for blood tests and just donate a pint of blood   If you are a blood donor then you have to be clear from hep b/c and hiv and ou receive a card to say you are a blood donor which they will accept at the clinic and best of all ITS FREE   Just go on the website and they will let you know where your nearest blood drive is. 

Im feeling loads better today after having a good cry on dh's shoulder   My sister had her 20wk scan yesterday and found out by TXT its a boy. I just broke down when i read it coz im just sick of hearing about her baby this and her baby that. I just wish i was able to share the happyness but im not able to yet because not one person has taken into concideration my feelings and aske me how i feel   I know that sounds really bad doesnt it. I am happy for her just wish people would go on about it so much to me.

Good luck starfaith with your appointment today

Hope af turns up for you today wishing

Carrie good on you for the    thinking hun

Maz send me some of your money luck please i need it  

Hi em, lou, ruth and everyone else  

Luv sally x x


----------



## caz nox

Sally, 

Just think - you will be talking about your twins very soon XX 
Be positive!

Carrie


----------



## ritzi

hi all

thanks for your ideas re bloods, sadly none will work. spoke to the GP receptionist yesterday and she said the GP is now refusing all fertility bloods...my GUM clinic are booked for next 8 weeks   and i cannot give blood because i have recieved transfusions during my surgeries   so i've made an appointment for clinic and will cough up the £150 quid  

starfish - my clinic insist on annual bloods - it ran out in december....they say the HFEA are foricng it but who knows.....

my downreg jab went well this morning - it's a bit of an anticlimax though isn't it   still not long now till my baseline scan on 12th february...

sally - sorry you are having a hard time. sometimes people just don't think  

caz - hope you did ovulate - not long now  

wishing4miracle - sending you AF vibes  

maz - my you have been busy...cannot belive you only have £600 quid to go  

ruth - hey missed you hun. what are your plans now for tx? 

kate - how are you doing? 

rhonda - £250, what a lovely thing to do. lots of good people still in the world  

alexia - great you can go to blasts hun  

lou - thinking of you and sending sticky vibes  

cj - how are stimms going? 

em - make my day hun and move me up the list   been looking forward to it for ages (i know i'm sad). how are you? 

did i miss anyone - if i did i'm sorry  

ritz.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Nichola

So sorry to read that you have had no joy with the bloods

I have moved you up the list

I do the updating of an evening as it leaves all day for everyone to post their updates

Tomorrow there will be no updates so any posts made tomorrow the updates will be updated on thursday

I have my long awaited clinic appt tomorrow so have a 200 mile round trip to contend with

Emxx


----------



## starfaith

Hello Girlie's. So I have had my app today all went well. Mike & I had some more blood tests done today. We are able to go for egg share anyway. So all is good. I will call in the morning to make app with the councillor then the ball can get rolling. Just have to wait for my period to go for a blood test then call the nurse back to start. She said all should be done by 6 months the latest so fingers crossed. This site has really helped me to understand everything so thank you everybody. I just can't wait to be fat. It feels like I have wished for the day my whole life. Thanks again guys big kisses xx xx


----------



## ritzi

Em,

good luck with the clinic appointment hun - thinking of you and sending  

ritz.


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi ladies   only 5 days to go till m scan      and dh's sa. How long do we have to abstain from   for the test? dont know if its 3 or 5 days its monday so can i friday nite or not? i know they dont like to leave it too long between because it goes mouldy   . 

Em good luck today hun hope you get good news. Cant belive you are travleing so far  

Riz what a bummer about the blood tests. Im glad dh gave blood coz im already worrying about money god knows what i would do if i had to pay extra for them too.

Starfaith thats great news on your appointment hun. Know what you mean about this site its great given me loads of support. Unlike another site i have been on  

Caz i have told dh i want twins   1 thing i have noticed though ( not that i have been looking honest   ) But wh dont double buggys have double car seats too?? They have them on the single prams 

Luv to everyone

sally x x


----------



## caz nox

Sally 

hahahahah - exactly what I have been thinking - I have to buy seperate car seats pmsl


----------



## *kateag*

Hello everyone, this thread seems to be very quiet lately!

Hope everyone is ok, Ems how did the appointment go? Hope it was good. 

Lou, how are you feeling hun?? Hope everything is ok. 

Alexia, keeping it all crossed for you babe, twins....... its gonna come true!!

Shye, well done hun, hope the ohss eases off soon. What did the hospital advise??

Ritz, hope time flies til the 12th for you fingers crossed. 

Its been a mad week for me, boo has been in and out of hospital, she had gastro, and was sick every 20 mins from 9pm til 9am monday night, went to a&e and they said she would be fine, keep giving her fluid, so we did, then thursday morning she was so ill I had enough so we took her back, she was admitted, and her blood sugar level was so low she was in danger of going into a coma. Bl**dy hospital. Anyway, she was put on 3 drips, and came home yesterday. (only one night in thank god) So I am absolutley shattered!!! 

Hope everyone is ok. I have 16 days til my app, and then I can decide what to do next... feels like I have been on hold for ages!!

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate poor boo ( thats what i call my dd   ) hope she is feeling better now. There is alot of this gastro stuff round at the mo imjust lucky that we seem to have avoided it in this house so far. Although my STUPID mate came round for a cuppa then told me half hr later that she's not well and been on the loo most of the morning    Cant belive she came round and put us all at risk. I would have been really mad if i had got it coz im at the clinic tomorrow for my check scan.

Over om my clinics board they have suspended the es board coz someone was giving out too much info so ricipriant might find out info on them. Its a good job i still got you girls to talk to or i would go mad.

Roll on tomorrow dh has his sa test too so im gonna ask about when we get to see the cons. And also ask them about m blood tests. Dh has had his blood donor card through so he has the all clear  . And its saved us £100    

Hope everyone is ok and having a great weekend

Luv sally x x


----------



## alexia

Hi Em

HOw did the appt go??

Alexia x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

How r u all

Alexia, hope the  is going well sending lots of ^sticky vibe^ your way 
Saturday will be here before you know it!!

Lou how r u honey hope all is ok how r u feeling
Thursday is soon here sweetie

Sally  for ur scan tomorrow honey, i had mine on wednesday last week whilst on af  and it wasnt quite as bad as i expected u will be fine honey
Hope DH SA goes well too!!

Nichola hope that the D/R is going well

Kate sorry to hear about Boo hope shes getting lots of TLC am sure she is honey
sending a big  for her

Ruth hope you and Kerescen are well

starfaith all is looking good hope its not a long wait for the counsellor  

wishing4miracle hope that ur af is in full flow now and u have started taking the pill

Maz how r u honey

Nic not sure if your reading but u r in my thoughts honey

Thanks to those of u who asked about my appt i will post details soon

Off to update the list now 

Love Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02    

kellydallard  Sept     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07 20 wk scan 19/01     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass sept    EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF           Scan 08/02 

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington) ET 29/01 Testing 09/02     

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF  Testing 10/02     

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI D/R 10/01 Stims 24/01 EC 06/02    

CJ ICSI/ES D/R 22/12 baseline 25/01 Stims 26/01 EC 07/02 ET 09/02     

Rhonda ES/IVF D/R 09/01/07 Baseline 24/01 stims 29/01     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Jani75 (Manchester) ES D/R 22/01    

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF D/R 30/01 Baseline 12/02     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

Lady Tara ES/IVF 1st appt 03/10 starting E/S in Jan       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES 1st appt D/R Feb 2007    

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned      

MJP (Lister) currently on pill, D/R feb 2007     

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham) 1st appt es co-ord 15/01/07 Scan and SA 05/02 counselling feb 12th es commencing march 07     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient awaiting matching for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES early 2007    

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF Matched 24/01 awaiting af    

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  awaiting matching due to start feb 07        

starfaith (salisbury) awaiting blood results and counselling appt    

wishing4miracle (Lister) awaiting blood results, starting pill 06/02    

Egg share inbetweenies​
nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   Follow up Feb to plan FET  

   honorary Members  ​
Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr06 ...... Embie didnt divide  moving on to DE   

Babywish ES/ICSI May 06   moved to tx abroad  

kia ES/IVF August   considering options   

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Maz1980 ([email protected]) unable to E/S looking into Natural IVF     

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## Dolphin01

Hello Ladies
How are you all

We have a new addition to our family....A little Lionhead bunny rabbit....We brought him for DS but Mummy is doing most of the looking after...His name is George after Peppa Pig's little brother cause ds loves it.....
I will try and get a pic posted tomorrow of him but have got the health visitor coming in the morning so will be later on....

Lou - Hope the days aren't dragging for you Hun

Em - We are all fine Hun...But I think Kerecsen is getting a cold...Bless him

Kate - Hope boo is feeling alot better Hun....I am sorry to hear she was so poorly....

All the best to anyone I have missed

Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Martha Moo

alexia said:


> Hi Em
> 
> HOw did the appt go??
> 
> Alexia x


copied from another thread........



Heffalump said:


> Well my appt went relatively well and we did get some answers
> 
> There was an hour delay in clinic
> Our appt 2pm
> left clinic at 530!
> 
> We saw the prof first of all
> DH told him good and bad news
> He listened to dh amazing he knows how i feel and my mouth dont open!
> 
> He said fab news on funding mmm sept not what i want
> anyway hes writing a letter to the pct to basically ask if they will consider releasing funding april/may becaus my endo is more severe and the tx he has to put me on could cause long term health problems hes hopeful that they may as its the same tax year but we will see
> 
> He sent me off for a scan ( i was reluctant as was in agony which he could tell and still heavy with af)
> I had the same guy scan me as i had in may 2005 spooky
> the cyst hadnt grown yippee
> 
> however i now have adenomyosis which is basically endo in the wall of the uterus of which there is nothing that can be done except hysterectomy
> 
> My bowel is stuck down also thats the bad news
> 
> Good news is they checked the blood flow on my uterus which is good
> the blood flow on my ovary is good not excellent but good is good enough for me
> 
> He has given me a 3 month implant of zoladex and i have a bruise over half of my tum to show it!
> If he hears back from pct and they ok it then we will start stimmng sometime in april or early may
> 
> If the pct say no then my gp today has kindly offered to fund the drugs
> and dh has kindly agreed to pay the difference
> 
> I think because he knows how much i am going thru with things atm
> and also hes as desperate as me now if not more so!
> 
> He also had good news too in our local area clinic he was told he would be lucky to be able to have icsi and advised to use a donor!
> 
> and on wednesday was told his swimmers are good enough for straight IVF WOW isnt he happy
> 
> The prof has said that hes hopeful
> 
> and has offered to take my care of my pg a bit premature but ho hum
> 
> He says hes put in all the hard work lol
> 
> hes sending a letter to my old endo and IF spec to say look where we are lol and says will send another when i get bfp
> 
> He gave me a big hug before i left lol
> 
> Hes also said gp can increase the patch until pain is under control so we can say goodbye to oramorph
> 
> It went lots lots better than we thought or hoped
> 
> will come back soon for personals
> 
> Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

Just a reminder

Egg Share Chat

Tonight 8pm in

the chatroom

Emxx​


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi ladies,

Just a real quick message as I've just got to work. I've got 12 follies that are measureable, (8 on right and 4 on left) I also have some smaller one's so hopefully by the time I go on Wednesday, they would of caught up a bit. They are all 14mm and under and the lining of my womb is 10mm, so all good there!
They noticed some free fluid in my pelvic cavity though, and with my tummy being quite bloated feel it _could_ be a sign of over stimulation, but didn't seem to concerened about it, will just have to wait and see what they say on Wednesday. 

Will try and post again later,

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Rhonda

glad ur scan went well

Make sure ur drinking plenty of water honey

 for ur scan on wednesday honey

Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Em, wow that was an appointment and a half eh? Im keeping everything crossed for you that you get your funding earlier, and that the pain is somehow going to ease for you. 

I dont really know what to say, except Im wishing for you. xx

Rhonda, well done on the follies hun, not long to go now. 

No news from me, had a bit of retail therapy with my parents today, and my dad is back into hospital tomorrow to have the blockage removed hopefully. Already had weeks of hospital's and its only feb. Here's hoping the rest of the year is smooth and illness free. 

Hope everyone is ok. 
xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi everyone had my first pre treatment baseline scan today  . She said that everything looks great and it looks like i will be a really good responder to meds when i start as im on cd8 now and i have 3   follies on m right ov although there is one dominant one. Im not on any meds at the mo so thats shocked me  . Dh has had his sa done as well even though i dodnt mnage to catch it all. ( i dropped some on the floor )    I wanted to scoop it up and put it in but dh wouldnt let me   . I dont think it was enough to worry about though. And poor dh went bright red coz the nurse who showed us where to go asked him when he last ejaculated and he said about a month ago    and she said "WOW THAT LONG"      i just said well i have been having head aches   but his colour reall came up poor bloke  .

Asked about my bloods but they werent in my notes so might not be back so will ask when i go again next monday for my counselling.

Rhonda great news on the scan

Em sorry your appointment was so loooooong.

Luv to everyone else

Luv sally x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

I am in chat if any one wants to join me for egg share chat

Will be there til about 845ish

Em


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi girls please can anyone help? I've been on the pill since 14th Jan and i'm about to start down reg on 14th feb and today i've been spotting, has anyone had this? What does this mean i'm really worried as Lena asked me a week ago when she called me from Lister if i'd had any spotting and i said no, she said this was good!! Does this mean a problem now? I'm so worried they will cancel our cycle when i call and tell them tomorrow   Maria xx


----------



## sallyanne1

I cant belive i forgot about the chat lastnite      GGRRRRRRR think i was watching eastenders   oh well im sure there will be another one soon  .

How is everyone today? dd is full of cold again cant belive it she has only just had one  . I just cant wit till next week for my counselling. Not sure what will happen after that   ? does anyone know when i will be likely to get shown how to inject? Will it be a few days before i start? Im getting worried now coa i wanna start end of march af and there seems so much to get done first. Just wish my bloods would hurry up and come back. I know i will be clear of hiv hepb/c coz dh is.

Luv sally x x


----------



## sallyanne1

Rang for dh's results today and its better than expected. Last time it was 0.55mil this time its 1.7 mil and 29% motility. Im really happy that its increased       i think its them wellman vits he is on so gone and stocked up on them  

Luv sally x x


----------



## MissSunshine

Sally There just something about the vitamins that is so good!! David started taking vits _after_(arrrggghhhh) our last attempt, and his swimmers have gone from  to  he's over the moon, feels like a _real man_ again!  

Well chucks, back for another scan tomorrow, and I'm so hoping that all that fluid has gone!!! Fingers crossed.  

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

*Hiya ladies

Rhonda lots of luck for your scan tomorrow   
will you get a date tomorrow for ec

Sally fab news on dh SA 
we had similar news with dh such fab feeling isnt it i know it was for my dh

Lou thinking of you sweetie

Alexia not long to go on the  sending 

kate hows things hope holly is better now

Ruth how r u and kerescen

Maria how r u, did u speak to clinic today about the bleeding

CJ  for your upcoming EC

Nichola hows the d/r going not long til ur baseline
are u having many s/e

Hi to anyone i havent mentioned

Emxx*


----------



## Dolphin01

Morning ladies

Em - Kerecsen has got a full cold now bless him but his mood still seems quite good which is good for us to...And I'm not too bad but I do think I'm going to get his cold....I never get to avoid a cold they seem to love my body...


----------



## sallyanne1

Anyone got any happy pills i can borrow    . Dont know whats wrong with me but i keep snapping at dh poor bloke   . I think its the stress of what is to come with our treatment and he doesnt seem to understand how hard its going to be. I wish someone who has been through it would sit and explain things to him. He has arragnged for us to go to his grandma's party in april but he is doing the disco which means we will be there form about 6 till 1am   and with an luck i will be in the middle of my tratment and from what im getting from everyone im not going to be in the patying mood. Plus if i have to takemy injections its not gonna look good going in the loo with a syringe  . Plus i dont want everyone knowing my business. I cant stop at home either coz we have already missed two of his brothers engagment parties  .  Its easy for him all he has to do is   he has no idea. And for the first time ever my mum actually asked me when my next appointment was. But thats only coz we had an argument coz she basically called me fat  . I have been on a diet since 8th jan and i have lost 1 stone and got back into my size 12 jeans so i dont know how she dare. But thats a different story. I just feel like im getting no support from my family at all. 
Sorry for the rant. Got it out of my system now  

Lou how you feeling hun? hope you are resting up.

Alexia onl a few days to go. Have you done a test yet? im not sure i could hold on so long 

Rhonda good luck with your scan.  

Hi em, dolphin hope i havent got on your nerves with my moan

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya 

Sallyanne sounds like you having a nightmare time, Im not really sure what to advise about the party hun, could you not go for a few hours and then make an excuse to go home early?? I know its really hard but from my exp (and I will be doing this next time round) its better to carry on as normal, otherwise you will drive yourself mad. 
Well done on losing a stone as well!

Ruth, hope Kerecsen is feeling better soon hun, its horrible when they are ill. 

Em, how you doing hun? Any news yet??

Alexia, not long to go babe, hope the sore throat has eased off a bit. Keeping it all   crossed for you. 

Kelly good to have you back hun!! Hope you gave the I.P a kick up the  

Sorry to anyone I missed. 

Dh heard back today that although his swimmers have improved they arent good enough for straight IVF so its still ICSI for us.   But I am fed up waiting around now, so I am trying to book in for these bloods I need to have to make sure I can share again and I want to start asap, so hopefully, if bloods done next cycle, I could get started in April. Fingers crossed anyway. Everyone seems to be pregnant at the moment and Im having a sulk! (ill get over it though!)

Anyway, have rambled enough now.

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Ladies

Thought i better start trying to pull myself together and join in again. 

Not sure whether to wait for post mortem results before contacting the lister or get the ball rolling now, no doubt they will want two blood tests 3 months apart. I really couldnt face IVF now but know I need to get things put in place for when Im ready.

Charlie should be back from his pm today   I am so not looking forward to saying our final goodbyes at his funeral.

Sorry I didnt mean to come on here and depress you all

Kate, sorry DHs swimmers arent ok for IVF, have you got him on lots of vitamins? My DHs swimmers were ok but I made him take them anyway just in case  

Alexia, I been keeping my eye on you. Your 2ww seems to be going really slow. I got everything crossed and really hoping you get a BFP (2 blasts = 2 babies    )

Hi Emily, did i read right ?? are you downregging?? best of luck to you

Lou, how are you feeling? Whens your first scan?

Dolphin....hows you? when are you starting tx?

Rhonda, hope your stimming scan goes good today

Hi everyone else!

Nic x


----------



## alexia

Hi girls

Am definately going 2ww  

SAlly-testing early has been on my mind but luckily ive been ill so thats kept me away from th dreaded pee stick!! 

Kate- Still poorly, worse than yesterday...hoping it wont turn into fully fledged flu!  Hope ur ok babe. Will text ya on sat x

Nic-good to see ur getting the ball rolling. U have been in my thoughts. I hope God gives u strength getting through the funeral. 
Ure right about the 2ww, much slower than last time. i hope ur right about the blasts.....twins would be a dream.

Only 3 days to go, will hopefully have some good news

Alexia x


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi ladies,

Had my scan today, I've got 20  measureable follies(14 on right and 6 on left) *plus* some smaller ones that are still growing. They are now worried that I _am_ starting to over stimulate!!  They took a blood sample and will call me with the results tomorrow, they also put my Menopur dose right down to 75iu tonight, I just can't believe this is happening. I hope that when they call me tomorrow, all is well and I just happen to have quite a few follies!! Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies.     

Sorry for the 'me' post, just want to go to bed now. Will let you know tomorrow how the 'call' goes.  Will do peronals tomorrow. 

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Lou thinking of u and sending lots of positive vibes to you for today

Alexia only 2 more sleeps to go   

rhonda thinking of u sweetie i hope that this isnt over stimulation honey 

Ruth big hugs to kerescen hope u manage to avoid catching it but unlikely me thinks

Kate how r u doing sorry to read that dh swimmers arent good enough for IVF 
No news yet honey!

Nichola hope d/r is going ok not long til baseline scan   

Nic thinking of you honey
my thoughts are with u

sally  to u honey

kelly welcome back honey
how was scan today

Love to everyone i missed
I am off to bed now see u later on!

Love Emxx


----------



## caz nox

Hi all, 

Come girls - I need some AF dances. 

I am on day 30 and getting some rumbling down there but no sight of it yet! I am all matched and ready to go! 

Nic - be strong keep chatting, keep planning. 
Sally - Don't worry - be happy 
Alexia - you are being good not testing - fingers crossed for you 
Kelly - love baby's name
Rhonda - well done on those eggies! 
Kate - I think we will have to have ICSI - actually I might choose ICSI to get more fetilized our DR prefers this especially as there might not be that many eggs. 

Hello to all that I have missed! 

Get dancing for me!


----------



## CJ

Hi all, not a very good poster on this thread but just wanted to pop on here and say I has EC yesterday and I had 14 eggs, so we got 7 each, hope recipient is happy with that I know we are. I have been very worried about not having enough to share as they kept telling me at the scans that we only had 8 follies. Anyway all is going well for now, clinic have called today to say that 6 have fertilized so ET should be tomorrow at 3.30pm.

Thanks for thinking of me Em  

Love CJ xx


----------



## Martha Moo

CJ

thats fantastic news honey

lots of luck for ET tomorrow

 for a smooth 

Love Emxx


----------



## aweeze

Hello all

CJ - that's fantastic news hun - I've been modding the Hoping board and have been looking out for your news -  14 is how many I usually get! Lots of luck for some lovely embies for your transfer 

Well I braved the snow for my scan today - nearly didn't get out of the end of the road but was determined to keep going and once I hit the motorways it wasn't too bad. Birmingham wasn't half as bad as the news reports said!

Anyway, I'm in shock! Obviously it's early days but OMG - there are 2 in there - both with very strong heartbeats and looking good for the stage they are at! I'm 6w+2d today and they look as good if not better to my first bubba at 7wks. I'm overjoyed and it just goes to show how wrong I was!!!!

The reason that I have been having such problems with my breathing is because my ovaries are still bloomin huge  and the hormones are keeping free fluid in the abdo but as long as it doesn't get worse, they are not too worried. I'm staying on the preds and cyclogest and I have another scan on the 20th to see if they are both progressing and I know with my history there is a long way to go, but for now I'm keeping my fingers (and legs) firmly crossed that they stay put. 

Thanks for all your good wishes!    Will be back when I've recovered for some personals!!!

Lou
XXX


----------



## wishing4miracle

well done

good luckk   

hayley


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi ladies,  

Just a quick one. The hospital called and my levels were 17,000. They needed to be under 20,000, so for now it looks like I'm OK!!  Still have to go in early tomorrow to have the blood test repeated, and have another scan, but all going well I should be having EC on Monday!!!   They are also keeping my menopur at 75iu for tonight, and will review again tomorrow.  I feel so relieved for now, and will deal with tomorrow when we get there.    

Keep everything crossed for me honey's.

OhLou twinnies!!   i'm so overjoyed for you. Take it easy now, the 20th will be here before you know it!!  

Love to you all, Rhonda.


----------



## Mrs_H

Lou 
just seen your news & had to post i am so so happy for you i really hope with all my heart this is it what you so deserve this 2 wonderful bubbas 
keep strong & possitive and no working hard ! 
Sara xxx  

Quick hello to everyone else really think of you all hope to see lots of bfp very soon ! 
Nic thinking of you loads xxxx


----------



## ritzi

lou

hurrah hurrah   delighted for you. stay strong babies  

ritz


----------



## caz nox

Lou, 

Wow - this is it! you will be holding them in your arms in about 7 months time screaming the house down and you will be loving every minute of it! 

Carrie


----------



## sallyanne1

WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO lou twinnies         Thats such fantstic news hun made my weekend now  .

Im off out for the WHOLE nite ( god no kids strange ) Its a friends hen night and its in sheffield so i gotta stay out all nite. Gonna be strange not sleeping next to dh   I will be ringing him before i go to sleep though  

Feeling much better in myself today and i got on the scales and i have lost 15lb     cant belive it. Its been hard but im getting there Acording to bmi im still over weight im 25.3 and should be 24.9   but who cares im in my size 12's   I will keep dieting till i start IVF/ICSI which is another month or so away coz i know the drugs can make ya put it on clomid put it on me last time  

Hope everyone has a fun weekend planned

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

Oh lou that is fantastic news hun!!! So pleased for you!!!! 

xxxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

Hi, 

Just a note to Lou - We havent chatted much but I've seen your posts and want to say a huge congrats.  You deserve this and I really hope it works out.

Tracy xx


----------



## Dolphin01

Afternoon Ladies

Lou - I just wanted to say congratulations again Hun but you already know how happy I am for you Hun....If you need me to come over and wait on you hand and foot just text us Hun   

CJ - Thats great news Hun...Good luck for the et 

Em - Hope you are well Hun..

Kate - Hope you, boo and the hubby are well

Hope everyone is well
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Congratulation Lou SOOOO Very Happy For You! Twinnies Yeah   All The Very Best Hun, Maria xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Just a quickie from me today. Just couldnt run without saying huge congrats to Lou!!!! 

Hi Sarah nice to see you on here, hope your ok

Nic x


----------



## endometriosislass

Hello everyone!

Well i have tried but not no chance of catching up with whats going on in here atm until i get back into the swing of things lol,Just thought i wud pop in so u can all see iam out of hibination   . Missed u all sooooooo much! Deffintaly can say i been through cold turkey lol .so  BIG HELLOOOOOOOO to u lovely FF`ERS! Mwah x

Want to send all my love to Nic my heart goes out to u darling. 
Take care of urself and dp My thoughts are with u both in this very sad time.My heart sank wen i read ur news,cudnt even beinin to imagine how u must be feeling.Mwah


Love kelly


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi ladies,

Had my scan this morning, and they counted 26 follies!!  Couldn't quite believe it. They took my blood, and called me about 30mins ago with the results. My levels have shot up to over 40,000. So for now, EC won't be on Monday    
I have to go back again tomorrow for another blood test, and only if they've dropped under 20,000 will they go ahead on Monday, if not, could be Tues or Wed!!!! Feel so sad at the mo    They have also told me to stop taking the Menopur and just continue with the Buserlin, so I'm just coasting along.

Sorry for the complete lack of personals,
Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Guest

kel babe, ive posted on the other thread  

and lou, omg im so so so pleased for you   

sorry for lack of personals, i'll read through when i get some time and do a proper post  

take care all, love maz xxx


----------



## aweeze

Hello everyone!

Thank you all for your lovely messages. I'm still being very cautious because this is the time period that I have m/c'd in the past (between 6-9 weeks) but I can't help feeling a little bit more hopeful this time - I think I'm actually starting to have some faith in these steroids!

Rhonda - lots of    that you will be OK for EC hun - my clinic never does bloods they just go by what scans say. I had 29 follies the first time and ended up with mild OHSS. This time I had 16 follies and have had moderate OHSS with fairly bad breathing probs since EC. I know it's upsetting but at least they are being good about monitoring you hunny.

Kelly - said it on the other thread but nice to see you back and I can't believe how far you are along with your pg. Lovely name you have picked for your little girl too 

Nic - you are incredibly brave getting back on the rollercoaster so soon  Have you had the pm results back? When is Charlie's funeral hunny? Thinking of you. xxx

MJP - nearly time for you to start DR hunny 

Ruth - I know I'm being crap at keeping in touch at the mo - will sort myself out and we'll get together soon. I'm dying to see you all again. My house is such a bloomin mess at the mo - I really need to do some mega cleaning!!!!

Tracy -  - hope it goes by quickly and you get a fabulous BFP!

Sally - 15lbs  well done! Hope you enjoyed your no kids night!

Ritz - 2 days to baseline scan -  hun 

Sarah - lovely to hear from you chucky egg - hope you are doing OK 

Kate - fab news on DH's swimmers . Hope you are doing OK hun - is Boo better now?

Hayley - do you know when you get going on DR yet?

CJ - hope those embies are snggling in nicely  - fingers crossed for you.

Caz - did the old  show up yet? Well just in case you still need the dance - here it comes:
                    ​
Alexia - hope your news is good today hunny  for a beautiful BFP   

Em - hope you are OK hun - any news yet on the PCT moving the funding forward?

Blimey - I hope I haven't missed anyone - it's been a bit of a mammoth personals list!

Have a good weekend all!

Lou
XX


----------



## wishing4miracle

no idea yet when dr but was told i am on pill for at least 4wks.still havent had cycle sheet through post yet  so just got to keep patient

hayley


----------



## ebjones

Hello, hope no-one minds if I join in here?

Congratulations to Lou - I think you responded to one of my q's on another thread...really Fab news.

Sorry to pick brains - not really sure if this is the right place to do it, but I'm on day 6 of stimming (daily inj's of Gonal F) and don't really feel any different. Should I? 

Sorry for the silly question, but I was expecting to be a bloated hippo and feel things sprouting out but there's not a single hint of anything going on in there!

Cheers ladies.....and good luck to everyone!
Elle


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi ladies,

Just to let you all know that my levels are now even higher, over 46,000 now!!     It's just getting worse. Have to go in on Monday for yet another blood test, and by that time hopefully the coasting would of worked and they would of started to come down a bit. Keep your fingers crossed.      

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi Rhonda, just wanted to wish you LOADS of luck for Monday     really hope your levels come down! All the very best for ec and et hunny   Maria xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Rhonda   for monday hun. It must be so frustrating for you  

I had a good nite lastnite but wish i could have come home  . dd kept waking in the nite and crying coz i wasnt there bless her  . 

I have got my counselling on monday and i cant wait. Im gonna ask about my blood results again see if they are back coz cant move forward till i get them back.  

Anyone got any plans for valentines day? dh has got the day off    and he has got my birthday off to so we can have a great couple of days together.

Luv sally x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02    

kellydallard  Sept     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07 20 wk scan 19/01     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass sept    EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF           Scan 08/02 

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington) ET 29/01 Testing 09/02     

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF      

CJ ICSI/ES  Testing 23/02      

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI  Testing 23/02      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF D/R 30/01 Baseline 12/02 Stims 13/02     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Jani75 (Manchester) ES D/R 22/01    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

Lady Tara ES/IVF 1st appt 03/10 starting E/S in Jan       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES 1st appt D/R 11/03    

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned      

MJP (Lister) currently on pill, D/R feb 2007     

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham) Cons appt 26/02 es commencing march 07     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient awaiting matching for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES early 2007    

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF Matched 24/01 awaiting af    

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  awaiting matching due to start feb 07        

starfaith (salisbury) awaiting blood results and counselling appt    

wishing4miracle (Lister) awaiting blood results, starting pill 06/02    

Egg share inbetweenies​
nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   Follow up Feb to plan FET  

   honorary Members  ​
Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr06 ...... Embie didnt divide  moving on to DE   

Babywish ES/ICSI May 06   moved to tx abroad  

kia ES/IVF August   considering options   

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Maz1980 ([email protected]) unable to E/S looking into Natural IVF     

Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled due to over Stimulation  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## CJ

Hi Em, I'm now officially in the 2ww, I have had 1 4 cell and 1 6 cell embies put back yesterday. Test day the 23rd at Clinic.

Not sure if I put this already but my recipient got 7 eggs and so did I, so worked out well in the end. We also have 4 in the freezer which is amazing news too.

Thanks for your support Hun xxx

CJ x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Carrie hope that af arrives for you soon  

CJ lots of luck for the  sending  to you

Rhonda sending lots of positive vibes to you honey and heres hoping the coasting over the weekend has the desired effect with the levels coming down so u can have ec very soon

Sara lovely to see you popping by 
hope that ur doing ok honey

Kelly welcome back sweetie 

Alexia congratulations on your 

Lou fabby news on your twinnies so very pleased for you

Kate how r u and how is boo, hope that ur dad is on the mend sweetie

Ruth how is kerescens cold honey do hope u dont catch it, altho guess its inevitable

Maz lovely to hear from you what have u been up to

Nic hope ur doing ok ish honey

Elle welcome to the thread
am sure one of the other ladies will be able to help with your question on stimming

Maria how r u doing honey

Sally  on your counselling appt for monday 
Glad you enjoyed ur night out honey

big hugs to anyone i have missed
I went back to work yesterday
was in bed by 9!
Had news yesterday that my uncle (he had a stroke last month and then had his leg amputated due to a blood clot, last week he tested positive for mrsa) has fluid on his lungs so its not looking great, my dad is upset bless him only natural i know but dont like to think of dad being so upset 

Well today i started spotting and bleeding from other end too 
so feeling a bit  and 

We were supposed to be going out for valentines tonight (dh will be working mon-fri 8am -9pm) and i felt so bad i had a bath and fell asleep in there! so stayed home instead

Catch up with u all tomorrow

Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi everyone, 

Cj, good luck hun,   for the 23rd

Rhonda, already spoken to you hun, but fingers crossed again for you on monday.

My mate marmite, again, WOOOOHOOOO!! 

Elle welcome to the mad house hun, good luck. 

Em, hope you feel better soon hun, what a nightmare you have to go through. Roll on April.xxx Also hope your dad will be ok, and thinking of your uncle.

Ruth hope the cold has gone and your bubba back to normal. 

Sara how you doing hun?? 

Sorry I not been posting much, my dad was rushed to hospital (from another hospital) on wednesday night as he had an angioplasty to remove a blockage in his leg and it removed a blood clot, and they had to rush him in to be operated on, and he had a 7 hour op wednesday night and then a bypass on his leg thursday morning, so its been a bit of a nightmare. He is out of intensive care now, but still in a lot of pain and not his normal self. He almost lost his leg as well. 

Anyway, wont go on! Hope everyone is ok, and Alexia and Dh have come down from   for a bit! Roll on scan day and we can see how many you got in there!!!

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Im looking forward to tomorrw not sure what to expect though. Also i was told by someone that i should have had swabs done  I had blood tests and urine tests but do i need swabs as well?  Im worried now that its gonna hold things up if i do  

Em sorry your not feeling to good hun and im really sorry about your uncle. Hope your dad is ok.

Kate sorry to hear about your dad 2 hun 

Elle any signs yet? Im hoping that i dont blow up like a balloon when i sart im on a desperte diet now just in case i do  

Luv to everyone

Sally xx


----------



## *kateag*

Good luck tomorrow hun, about the swabs, I didnt have any done, and I dont think I have heard anyone else say they have, so not sure on that one

Good luck!!


----------



## ebjones

Hi everyone, thanks for the welcome!

Sorry to hear about your Dad Kate...that sounds terrible, hope everything's ok.

I do feel a bit different now - bloated and like AF is due. Only I'm really scared that I might be ovulating, got loads of fertile, stretchy CM earlier and my Prostap injection was done ages ago - clinic said they'd hold on til Monday to top me up with nasal spray (Buserin or something?) but I hope it's not too late... 

What a worrybum....oh well i guess I'll get my answers tomorrow. 

Hope you get your results soon Sally....the wait is a nightmare eh? 

Bye for now

Elle x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Elle

Hope that ur appt at clinic goes well tomorrow

I have heard lots of ladies report the stretchy EWCM whilst stimming and all has been ok

I am sure that your cons will give the nasal spray if he thinks its needed honey

Lots of luck

Emxx

If you would like adding to the list just let me know honey


----------



## sallyanne1

Off for counselling this afternoon   and im gonna ask about the rest too. Its been 4 weeks since my bloods were taken now and i know the said it could take upto 6 weeks doesnt mean it has to  . Im so frustrated coz thats all we are waiting for to see the cons  

Rhonda hun keeping everything crossed for you   today

Elle   for you today hun

Kate how is your dad now. I hope he is feeling a little better  

Em how are you feeling ? how is your uncle and dad ?  

Will be  back later with an update
Luv to everyone sally x x


----------



## ritzi

hi all,

welll baseline today went well.....and from tomorrow i'm stimming   they've lowered the dose to hopefully keep the nasty OHSS away, 150 was the dose i was on the first time and i had 8 embryos from it so hopefully i'll do the same this time.

sally - hope the counselling goes well,

Alexia - big congrats on the BFP   

rhonda - how were the bloods today?  

CJ - hope all is well on the 2ww

lou - hope you and the bubba's are ok

love to everyone i haven't mentioned

ritz.


----------



## caz nox

Ritz - excellent news - are you excited?
Rhonda - best of luck 
Sally - let us know how you get on! 

Hello everyone too

As for me - I think I will have AF next Thur as I ov'd last week! what a bummer! I just hope my recipient will hold on. I wanted to go on the pill last AF but I was a day late in speaking to the clinic and they advised me not to. Gutted! 

Roll on next week!


----------



## sallyanne1

Counselling went really well and our appointment to see the cons is on the 26th Im really happy things are moving along nicely. No doubt he will say start next af and im due on the 25th so no time to fit it in this month  . But still need to get my drugs and get shown how to inject so it will fly by. Cant wait really excited now.

Luv sally x x


----------



## starfaith

Hello girlie's. Well all has gone well today with app with our councillor. We are ready to move on. So I shall wait now for the nurse to call me for next app. I'm just waiting for my period which is due about now for my baseline scan. So all is going cool. I cant wait to get started. So far we haven't had to wait that long. Blood results are coming back quick. Lots of    . I'm so exited we are going for twins if all works well.xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Starfaith it looks like we a re running in sync with our treatment lol. I had counselling today tour next appointment is to see the cons then we can start Good luck with phonecall

Luv sally x x


----------



## starfaith

Sallyanne1 Yes I thought the same when I read your message. I really cant wait. Words cannot descibe how we feel. I will add you to my buddy list maybe we could chat often? Would be great.


----------



## Dawniem42

Hi girls

Just had this text from Rhonda.........

"...had a call from my clinic & they have cancelled my treatment as my E2 is over 96,000.  I know they are doing it for my health but I'm completely devastated."

I am gutted for Rhonda & David & my thoughts & prayers are with them both.

Dawn xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Oh God, poor thing. Have pm'd you hun. xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

I am sorry not to have gotten round to chat with you all today

Dawnie
thanks so much for popping by to let us know about Rhonda
Hope that your d/r is going well

Rhonda honey 
i am so very sorry
i am thinking of you and your dh 
sometimes there are no words but if theres anything i can do to help
you only need to ask

Emxx


----------



## aweeze

Rhonda - so very sorry that your tx has had to be cancelled hunny.

Sending hugs your way 

Lou
XX


----------



## caz nox

Rhonda, 

I am so sorry hun - be strong, keep well

Carrie


----------



## sallyanne1

Rhonda hun im so sorry   I know what its like to have treatment cancelled hun.

Luv sally x x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Rhonda,
Sorry to hear your news.

 

Nic x


----------



## sallyanne1

Girls i have come on for a hug please. This is totally tx unrelated but my cat has just been run over and killed.  Im absolutly devistated. We have had her 8 years and she is my eldest dd's and she has been out all day and doesnt know yet. i just dont know what to tell her.  Im sick of all s**t happening to me. We have to fight for everything. Sorry for the self pity  

x x


----------



## aweeze

Awwww Sally - that's so


----------



## Martha Moo

sally

sending        

to you and your daughter

I am so sad to read the news

Love Emxx


----------



## ebjones

Sorry to hear your news Sally...that's so sad  

Rhonda, sorry to hear that your tx is going to be stopped - I can't believe that.

El
xx

PS Em, please could you add me to the list? Thanks 
x


----------



## *~Nic~*

HI ladies

Sally sorry to hear about your cat, hope your daughter is ok  

Charlies funeral is booked.....22 Feb at 10.40. Still got to wait possibly another 5 weeks for post mortem results. I want to know now!! I just need answers and wont be able to find any sort of closure until I have them. 

I have had a letter from the lister. basically just saying they cant let us egg share again until pm results are in - i knew this would be the case. Fingers crossed I can egg share again. I will stick about here until i know as I do intend on egg sharing.

Hope your all ok 

Nic x


----------



## *kateag*

Oh Nic, I am so sorry hun. Will be thinking of you on the 22nd. It puts everything in to perspective.  

The wait must be awful, but I am keeping everything crossed for you that you can share again soon. 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Just have send a quick message and   for Sally i so know how you're feeling hun. I lost my beautiful cat Max before Christmas, he was run over yards from our house, my dp and i found him approx 3 days later on the side of the road, i was devastated!! He was so much a huge part of the family and i felt guilty for ages as we had only just bought a bichon frise puppy days before he died. He is buried in our garden and i still feel that he is near sometimes,miss him loads but he is at peace now. Hope you start to feel better soon hun and i wish you all the very best for your treatment, Maria xx


----------



## caz nox

Hiya all, 

No news from me yet - AF now due next week - I blimmin well hope it turns up on time and then fingers crossed all systems go! 

Nic - thinking of you

Carrie


----------



## sallyanne1

Thanks everyone for your hugs. I feel a bit better today. Dd was really upset ;astnite when i told her but is ok now. We are going to bury her in the garden under my tree. Keep feeling sick when i go out though coz it happend right outside my house and i keep getting flash backs. The woman still hasnt been round to say sorry so im gonna leave it a few weeks and then put sugar in her tank   . Anyway its VALENTINES day and dh has got me a really nice LOVE IS.... hot water bottle ( told him i wanted 1 for when i need to grow my follies   ) a pair of really nice pj's and a really nice rose plant which got eaten by the puppy   He put it on the table and went into the kitchen came back in room and the puppy was eating it so its a nice green bush    i got up to find dh sweeping it off the floor looking gutted bless him. Couldnt help but laugh   . Its my birthday tomorrow and im excited about that. Havent got  a clue what he has got me but it better be nice  .

Had my letter through today for m appointment and it says to bring in my green form or they cant match me so it sounds like we have passed all the blood tests etc     Very excited about it now and feeling more posative.

Nic im so sorry hun  

Luv sally x x


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84869.0

happy chatting 

Emxx


----------

